# Fresh decapitations  Acapulco, Tourist Welcome!



## Wolfmoon

There are more beheading in Mexico than there are in the Middle East.

5 decapitated bodies found in Acapulco

August 20, 2011

At a Sam&#8217;s Club _(like Walmart/Costco)_ in Acapulco Mexico authorities found 2 decapitated bodies their faces and hair had been scalped and the bodies were cut up into about 2 dozen pieces and certain parts were stuffed in a woman&#8217;s purse. 

On Saturday 3 more decapitated bodies were found in a car less than a 1000 feet from the same Sam&#8217;s Club. They say one of the victims was woman, I wonder if it was her purse they used. The corpus heads were not with the bodies. Some gas station owners closed their stations in protest.


----------



## bitterlyclingin

They weren't shot. I guess the US Government and Eric Holder must have finally put a halt to Project Gunwalker, Operation Fast and Furious then.
The deaths have to be slowing down, they have to. How much time would it take a Narco terrorist hitman to shoot fourty people, versus decapitating fourty people. Plus the effort. The Samurai Warriors have to practice repeatedly with rolled, wet tatami mats before they become proficient.


----------



## Wolfmoon

One thing I'm learning about the Mexican culture is that they're a very cruel culture. The men are cruel to their animals and cruel to their women & children and they're ruthless to their enemies. 

They enjoy blood sport. I read in the L.A. Times once where the drug cartel enjoy putting people in a 55 gallon barrel drum filled with
flammable fluids. They put a car tire around their victims neck and then they set them on fire. They drink Tequila, smoke dope, joke and party and even making bets while watching their victim(s) burn up alive.

.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Five headless bodies found in Acapulco

MEXICO CITY (Reuters) -- The Mexican Federalizes said the headless bodies were found tied up in the back of a SUV. They said there was a message from &#8220;Shorty&#8221; he&#8217;s the head of the notorious Sinaloa Drug Cartel. They didn&#8217;t say what the message was but I&#8217;m sure it was something real nice. His real name is Joaquin &#8220;Shorty&#8221; Guzman and I believe there is a big reward _(millions)_ on his head from the U.S.

The authorities said 25 people were killed in a short amount of time which they deemed &#8220;Black Week&#8221;, duh well I guess! It won&#8217;t be long before they bring it into America. Won&#8217;t that be fun?  Why don't we save ourselves some grief and close the border now!

Since 2006 since Felipe became President of Mexico there have been 42,000 people killed. Now, if that&#8217;s what he calls keeping his country safe Mexico is in a whole lot of trouble.

You know what's funny I just watched that movie "8 Heads in a Duffle Bag" on Friday. That dang "Shorty" sure has a sense of humor!


----------



## Wolfmoon

*peaceful & gentle nation.*

5 decapitated bodies found in Acapulco

Saturday, August 20, 2011

Nearly two dozen Acapulco gas stations closed temporarily on Friday to protest the escalating violence.Meanwhile, authorities said they found the bullet-riddled bodies of nine men on a highway in the Pacific Coast state of Nayarit. In May, a gun battle between rival drug gangs in Nayarit left 29 bodies in fake military uniforms heaped across a roadway." 
.


----------



## Wolfmoon

*has plummeted by approx. 50 %*

Decapitated bodies in Acapulco spotlight drug war's toll on tourism

"15 decapitated bodies strewn outside of a shopping center and another six young men found dead in a taxi. Local residents found a mass grave of 18 sightseers the tourists families say they disappeared while touring Acapulco. *Extortions, kidnappings* and daylight shootouts have already shuttered some stores."


----------



## waltky

Mebbe dey should rename it Dodge City - fer dodgin' the bullets

*Forget cliff diving, Acapulco now known as hot spot in Mexico's drug war*
_August 24, 2011 - The days of jet set vacationing in Acapulco are long gone, but the Mexican resort city is once again in the news, this time for drug violence. It is one of the few tourist spots in Mexico suffering from public shootouts._


> While many of Mexico&#8217;s tourist areas have remained separate from the bouts of drug violence buffeting the country, the popular resort city of Acapulco has emerged as one of the new hot spots of organized crime.  A bloody week in which more than two dozen people were killed, and five decapitated bodies were found around the city, is the latest marker of Acapulco&#8217;s decline.  As Excelsior reports, many of those murdered in the resort were taxi drivers, who often work as lookouts for one drug gang or another. On the year, 42 cab drivers have been murdered in the city, according to figures from the newspaper Reforma.  The recent wave of violence has led to a broader spike in crimes against the population in this port city, including people unconnected to organized crime.
> 
> Twenty-three local gasoline stations shut their doors for three hours on Friday to protest against increased extortion demands, while authorities reported a 20-fold rise in car robberies along the famed Autopista del Sol, or Highway of the Sun, which connects Acapulco to Mexico City. After a series of robberies on shops last week, a handful of jewelers in the city&#8217;s downtown announced a weekend shutdown to take a stand against the violence.  As of early August, 650 people had been killed in Acapulco in 2011, making it perhaps the bloodiest big city in Mexico after Juarez.  Acapulco&#8217;s body count has been strikingly high for a number of years. Last year, just over 1,000 people were killed, following 843 murders in 2009 and 724 in 2008.
> 
> As a key entryway for South American cocaine, the city has long been an attractive piece of real estate for drug gangs, with agents of the Sinaloa Cartel battling the Zetas as far back as 2005. But breakdowns in the coherence of the hegemonic networks in Mexico have transformed Acapulco from the site of a battle between two competing gangs to an anarchic mess of newer groups.  Much of the recent surge in violence stems from battles between the Independent Cartel of Acapulco (known as CIDA for its initials in Spanish), which is made up of the remains of the network run by Edgar Valdez Villarreal until his arrest in September 2010, and the South Pacific Cartel, a newly emerging gang that is loosely affiliated with the Beltran Leyvas.
> 
> MORE



See also:

*1 dead, 5 wounded in Mexico border school shooting*
_Wednesday, August 24, 2011 - Gunmen attacked a group of parents waiting for their children outside an elementary school Wednesday, killing one man and wounding five other people in a dangerous part of the Mexican border city of Ciudad Juarez._


> Gunmen attacked a group of parents waiting for their children outside an elementary school Wednesday, killing one man and wounding five other people in a dangerous part of the Mexican border city of Ciudad Juarez.  The Chihuahua state prosecutor's office said two cars drove up to the school around noon, and two men got out and started shooting, apparently with assault rifles.  The gunfire wounded one man and four women, prosecutors' spokesman Arturo Sandoval said.
> 
> Teachers locked down the school, not allowing students to leave until the situation calmed down. Frightened parents rushed to the school to search for their children.  No information on the motive for the attack was released, but schools in Ciudad Juarez have reported receiving threats and extortion demands in the past.  The federal Interior Ministry condemned the shootings. "This is precisely the irrational violence that should be combatted equally by all three levels of government," its statement said.
> 
> Mexico's federal government has been urging state and local authorities to improve their police forces with better training for their officers and by investigating officers for possible ties to crime organizations.  The Sinaloa and Juarez drug cartels have been fighting for control of Ciudad Juarez, which neighbors El Paso, Texas. More than 6,000 people have been killed in the city since 2008.
> 
> Source


----------



## Wolfmoon

Next, they'll be thrown babies off the cliffs instead of cliff divers.


----------



## Douger

Wolfmoon said:


> Next, they'll be thrown babies off the cliffs instead of cliff divers.


murkin. Read what you wrote.


----------



## Wolfmoon

The Hispexicans will be throwing babies off the cliffs in Acapulco instead of cliff divers.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Douger said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next, they'll be thrown babies off the cliffs instead of cliff divers.
> 
> 
> 
> murkin. Read what you wrote.
Click to expand...

 
*Murkin* is a word not found in the dictionary.  Is this 3rd world talk?


----------



## waltky

Death to Zetas...

*Mexico body dump: result of a gang war?*
_September 22, 2011 - Mexican officials identified several of the bodies dumped on a Mexican highway as Zeta gang members. A gang linked to the Sinaloa Cartel claimed responsibility for the murders._


> The bodies of 35 alleged Zetas members were dumped beneath an underpass in downtown Veracruz, south Mexico, in the latest sign that the group is taking a hit to its activities on the Gulf coast.  Motorists along the busy avenue of Ruiz Cortine in the Mexican port city of Veracruz encountered a gruesome roadblock on Tuesday afternoon: two abandoned pickup trucks, each carrying more than a dozen dead bodies. According to eyewitness accounts, an number of masked men had stopped traffic along the road around 5:00 p.m., pointing weapons at passersby as they opened up the gates of the truck beds before abandoning the vehicles.
> 
> The men also left an ominous narcomanta, or drug banner, claiming that the victims had been killed for their allegiance to the Zetas:    This will happen to all those Zeta s---- who remain in Veracruz. The beach now has a new owner: G.N. Here lies "El Ferras" and his royal court.
> 
> According to state Attorney General Reynaldo Escobar Perez, several of the victims have been identified as possible escapees in a prison breakout that occurred on Monday, in which 32 inmates from three different prisons allegedly managed to overcome their guards and escape. Several of them were captured soon after, but 18 remained at large on Tuesday. The jailbreak was blamed on the Zetas, for whom the activity is something of a specialty. In 2010, the state of Tamaulipas lost more than 350 inmates to jailbreaks, most of which were attributed to the Zetas.
> 
> The banners mention of G.N. is a clear reference to the Gente Nueva, an enforcer gang which has been linked to Sinaloa Cartel boss Joaquin Guzman Loera, alias El Chapo. Gente Nueva got their start working as hitmen for Guzman, and have been blamed for contributing to the violence in the border city of Ciudad Juarez. There the group earned the reputation of being a bitter enemy of La Linea, a gang who serve as foot soldiers for Vicente Carrillo Fuentes Juarez Cartel.
> 
> MORE


----------



## Angelhair

_Is president Calderon not in the USA touring telling americans how very safe it is to travel to Mexico???  Does this fool really believe his own lies?  Or maybe he has seen how very naive americans have become to the dangers and murders in his country and he is going to 'strike while the iron is hot'????_


----------



## PoliticalChic

For Sale:
Two tickets on the fifty-yard line for th Decap-Finals, 

Sinaloa Cartel vs. Al Qaeda

...buyer provided with plastic tarp from Gallagher watermelon-smash


----------



## Xchel

legalize drugs then there will be no drug war for Zetas and Sinaloa to fight.


----------



## Angelhair

Xchel said:


> legalize drugs then there will be no drug war for Zetas and Sinaloa to fight.



_ONLY if drugs are legalized throughout the WORLD!  Stop producing drugs that addicts demand and maybe there might be better results.  Mexico are you listening?_


----------



## Xchel

Angelhair, except Mexico does not produce things like Cocaine...are you listening?


----------



## Angelhair

_The drug cartels in Mexico DO produce cocaine.  Granted, most comes from Colombia but Mexico is used to transport it to the USA.  So where is Mexico in this fight????  Ignorant and inept as usual.  And yes I am listening but it seems you aren't._


----------



## Xchel

> The drug cartels in Mexico DO produce cocaine. Granted, most comes from Colombia but Mexico is used to transport it to the USA. So where is Mexico in this fight???? Ignorant and inept as usual. And yes I am listening but it seems you aren't.



The Coca plant will not grow in Mexico..it only can grow in South America...good lord! So no they don´t produce it, they transport it..FARC and Venezuela´s own president Chavez and ALBA are behind the production of Cocaine not the cartels...the cartels strictly work in the process of shipment to the US. Why should Mexico stop drugs from being transported to the US? After all...in Mexico drugs aren´t illegal.


----------



## freedombecki

Xchel said:


> legalize drugs then there will be no drug war for Zetas and Sinaloa to fight.


Yeah! Then they'll have to resort to white collar crime and Capone-style hit men. Much cleaner for morticians.


----------



## editec

Rep what you sow , America.

Mexico's problems are now our problems, much thanks to the American Masters' War on Civil Liberty.


----------



## Angelhair

Xchel said:


> The drug cartels in Mexico DO produce cocaine. Granted, most comes from Colombia but Mexico is used to transport it to the USA. So where is Mexico in this fight???? Ignorant and inept as usual. And yes I am listening but it seems you aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Coca plant will not grow in Mexico..it only can grow in South America...good lord! So no they don´t produce it, they transport it..FARC and Venezuela´s own president Chavez and ALBA are behind the production of Cocaine not the cartels...the cartels strictly work in the process of shipment to the US. Why should Mexico stop drugs from being transported to the US? After all...in Mexico drugs aren´t illegal.
Click to expand...


_Good Lord!  So is this the reason you are for legalizing drugs in the USA????  To continue the transport but LEGALLY???  That way Mexico is off the hook?  I see - this is going to stop the cartels from fighting over the dollars.  Brilliant.  What you are for is the legalization of crime.  Pure and simple._


----------



## Missourian

If this is the answer,  why hasn't Mexico legalized drugs?


----------



## Xchel

Missourian said:


> If this is the answer,  why hasn't Mexico legalized drugs?



They have...Mexico decriminalized drugs 2 years ago.  The problem isn't that drugs are wanted or used in Mexico..it is the fight to get them to the US where the largest market is.


----------



## Xchel

Angelhair said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The drug cartels in Mexico DO produce cocaine. Granted, most comes from Colombia but Mexico is used to transport it to the USA. So where is Mexico in this fight???? Ignorant and inept as usual. And yes I am listening but it seems you aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Coca plant will not grow in Mexico..it only can grow in South America...good lord! So no they don´t produce it, they transport it..FARC and Venezuela´s own president Chavez and ALBA are behind the production of Cocaine not the cartels...the cartels strictly work in the process of shipment to the US. Why should Mexico stop drugs from being transported to the US? After all...in Mexico drugs aren´t illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Good Lord!  So is this the reason you are for legalizing drugs in the USA????  To continue the transport but LEGALLY???  That way Mexico is off the hook?  I see - this is going to stop the cartels from fighting over the dollars.  Brilliant.  What you are for is the legalization of crime.  Pure and simple._
Click to expand...


Wrong, if drugs are legal then they are controlled by US pharmacies, not Mexican drug cartels.  We already legally import Coca leaves you know that right? Both for use in eye surgeries and for use in Coca Cola.  Coca Cola imports tons of them legally.


----------



## Angelhair

Xchel said:


> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Coca plant will not grow in Mexico..it only can grow in South America...good lord! So no they don´t produce it, they transport it..FARC and Venezuela´s own president Chavez and ALBA are behind the production of Cocaine not the cartels...the cartels strictly work in the process of shipment to the US. Why should Mexico stop drugs from being transported to the US? After all...in Mexico drugs aren´t illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Good Lord!  So is this the reason you are for legalizing drugs in the USA????  To continue the transport but LEGALLY???  That way Mexico is off the hook?  I see - this is going to stop the cartels from fighting over the dollars.  Brilliant.  What you are for is the legalization of crime.  Pure and simple._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, if drugs are legal then they are controlled by US pharmacies, not Mexican drug cartels.  We already legally import Coca leaves you know that right? Both for use in eye surgeries and for use in Coca Cola.  Coca Cola imports tons of them legally.
Click to expand...


_You are comparing apples to oranges.  Alcohol is controlled but we still have alcoholics.  If the only argument you have for legalizing drugs is so that the violence will end in Mexico, you are very much living in la-la land.  The violence in Mexico has to do with the desperation of the poor.  They are tired of living in misery and tired of the corruption and of the lawlessness that keeps them that way.  The drug cartels are just the means to an end._


----------



## Wolfmoon

Xchel said:


> legalize drugs then there will be no drug war for Zetas and Sinaloa to fight.


 

To think this is one of the more intelligent pro-illegal alien supporters. At least she can read and write unlike 99% of the illegal aliens in America. She's just one brick short of a full load! No doubt she's a gang banger and makes her livelihood off illegal drugs!


----------



## Wolfmoon

*imagine that. Next Mexico will be crying to America for more money.* 

Acapulco Violence: 27 Deaths In One Day, Including 14 Decapitated

ACAPULCO, Mexico  27 people killed in less than a day, including 14 men whose bodies were found with their heads chopped off at a shopping center.

"Two police officers were shot to death on a major bayside avenue in front of visitors and locals."

"14 headless bodies, and a 15th intact corpse, were found by police on a street outside a shopping center.'

Mexico's drug cartels have increasingly taken to beheading their victims in a grisly show of force. In 2008, a group of 12 decapitated bodies were piled outside the Yucatan state capital of Merida. The same year, nine headless men were discovered in the Guerrero state capital of Chilpancingo.

Also killed Saturday in Acapulco were the two police officers; six people who were shot dead and stuffed in a taxi, their hands and feet bound; and four others elsewhere in the city. Two police officers were wounded when armed men attacked a police.

Saul Vara Rivera s small-town mayor was found dead in northern Mexico. He was reported missing by his family. Since then his bullet-ridden body has been found.

At least a dozen mayors were killed nationwide last year


----------



## Xchel

Angelhair said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Good Lord!  So is this the reason you are for legalizing drugs in the USA????  To continue the transport but LEGALLY???  That way Mexico is off the hook?  I see - this is going to stop the cartels from fighting over the dollars.  Brilliant.  What you are for is the legalization of crime.  Pure and simple._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, if drugs are legal then they are controlled by US pharmacies, not Mexican drug cartels.  We already legally import Coca leaves you know that right? Both for use in eye surgeries and for use in Coca Cola.  Coca Cola imports tons of them legally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _You are comparing apples to oranges.  Alcohol is controlled but we still have alcoholics.  If the only argument you have for legalizing drugs is so that the violence will end in Mexico, you are very much living in la-la land.  The violence in Mexico has to do with the desperation of the poor.  They are tired of living in misery and tired of the corruption and of the lawlessness that keeps them that way.  The drug cartels are just the means to an end._
Click to expand...


up until the drug war was ratched up murder rates were much much lower in Mexico.  So no the violence in Mexico has zero to do with the poverty there and everything to do with the drug war.  It isn't just about ending the violence in Mexico as there are over 16,000 murders every year in the US as well and 80% of our US prison population is due to drugs.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Every day 12 Americans are murdered by an illegal alien. Another 13 Americans are killed by uninsured drunk illegal aliens and 8 American Children are victims of a sex crime committed by an illegal alien each and every day. 
http://www.house.gov/apps/list/hearing/ia05_king/col_20060505_bite.html

30% percent of all Federal Prison inmates are illegal aliens.
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0604/01/ldt.01.html

"The Pew Hispanic Center study from February 2009 found that even though Hispanics make up 13 percent of the adult population, they accounted for 40 percent of sentenced federal offenders in 2007." http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2010/04/29/border-states-dealing-illegal-immigrant-crime-data-suggests/

A study of 55,322 illegal aliens, found: They were arrested a total of 459,614 times, averaging about 8 arrests per illegal alien. They were arrested for a total of about 700,000 criminal offenses, averaging about 13 offenses per illegal alien. 12 % were arrested for violent offenses such as murder, robbery, assault, and sex-related crimes. 80% of all arrests occurred in three states--California, Texas, and Arizona. http://www.gao.gov/htext/d05646r.html


----------



## Xchel

ah wolfmoon, the sign you lost the arguement is when you start personally insulting the other poster...you think you win by calling people names...lmao...you lose


----------



## Wolfmoon

Xchel said:


> ah wolfmoon, the sign you lost the arguement is when you start personally insulting the other poster...you think you win by calling people names...lmao...you lose


 
Which drug cartel do you work for?


----------



## Xchel

I have clothes on...sounds like you are a 400 lb jealous pig.


----------



## Wolfmoon

*privileges and thats why your naked?*

Sounds like you're jealous of America and you want to stab America in the back by wanting to legalized drugs and allowing foreigners to invade the U.S. and take over. Typical pro-illegal alien supporter always twisting the truth to get their way, lying is their best asset!


----------



## Xchel

Wolfmoon said:


> *privileges and thats why your naked?*
> 
> Sounds like you're jealous of America and you want to stab America in the back by wanting to legalized drugs and allowing foreigners to invade the U.S. and take over. Typical pro-illegal alien supporter always twisting the truth to get their way, lying is their best asset!



why would I be jealous of the US? I sent my son to fight in a war that I believed in...foreigners? You mean like my black haired, brown eyed dark skinned soldier son? If you really think that my position on drug legalization makes me a traitor that means you must be a traitor for not believing in freedom of speech moron.


----------



## editec

Our idiotic War on Drugs practically handed the marijuana market to the Mexican Mafia.

We outsourced crime.

Reap what you sow, AmeriKKKa.


----------



## Wolfmoon

*You can't actually call this race human can you?*


5 severed heads found in Mexico resort of Acapulco

Tuesday, September 27, 2011

Beautiful Downtown Acapulco, Mex. &#8211; In recent days the drug cartel left huge signs on the schools demanding 50% of the teachers paychecks OR else. The teachers protested and marched in the streets carrying signs and demanded police protection at least 140 schools closed. 

Well, it appears the drug cartels have delivered good on their promises. In front of a grade school 5 human heads were found in a sack. All the victims were men. Some of the men&#8217;s bodies were found the day before their heads were discovered. The bodies had been burn so severely that police couldn&#8217;t tell if they were men or woman. I hear you can get a good deal on vacations to Acapulco these days anyone game?


----------



## Katzndogz

Is anyone going to seriously say this still has something to do with drugs?

If it was women that had been beheaded, it might have been the result of the fighting going on between the Knights Templar and the Santa Muertas.  They are beheading one another's wives, girlfriends and daughters.


----------



## Xchel

Yes, we all know you would like to call Hispanics not human Wolf...but they are humans.  Go put the hood away we all know you wear it as you type...come into the present and stop living the past when it was ok to classify minorities as non human....it isn't ok.

Also, how do you know that some of these are not sympathizers or members of Los Zetas????after all there is a group out there that revenges justice against Zetas and their sympathizers, they are known as matazetas...


----------



## Katzndogz

Whoever they are, this is a situation and circumstance entirely of their own making.  I have no sympathy.  If anything, anyone murdered in mexico won't be sneaking across the border for here so it's a net win for the US.


----------



## Xchel

Matazetas is a vigilante group that is taking revenge on groups of cartels like the Zetas.

LOS MATAZETAS / MATA ZETAS - YouTube


----------



## Xchel

Tipsy, what most people don't realize is a lot of the Zetas are US citizens remember el Barbie? He was born in Texas.


----------



## Katzndogz

Xchel said:


> Tipsy, what most people don't realize is a lot of the Zetas are US citizens remember el Barbie? He was born in Texas.



This has meaning because???????


----------



## Xchel

Tipsy, it means they don't have to sneak across the US border...El Barbie was a member of the Beltran Leiva Cartel and he was arrested...they guy was born and raised in the US...why would he need to sneak across the border when he has a US passport?


----------



## Katzndogz

Xchel said:


> Tipsy, it means they don't have to sneak across the US border...El Barbie was a member of the Beltran Leiva Cartel and he was arrested...they guy was born and raised in the US...why would he need to sneak across the border when he has a US passport?



OHHHH  You misunderstood me.

I mean the ones who were BEHEADED won't be sneaking across the border.

This kind of violence has nothing to do with selling drugs.  Taking drugs maybe those under the influence have little self control.  This kind of violence is for the joy of it.  Part of it might be just training exercises.  Take some kids, get them high, out of their minds, and have them murder others until they get desenitized to killing those who pose no threat to them.

It might have started with drug wars, but now, no.  It's gone beyond that.  Killing people is a national sport.  Legalizing drugs will just bring the violence here that much faster.   And, it should.  I hope it happens.  After all, the cartels have taken over 40,000 users and dealers off the streets permanently.  In all the years of our "drug war" we have been unable to do that.  Instead our policies have been useless and unworkable rehab and community service.  In mexico a cartel will bust in and slaughter everyone at a rehab center.  No recidivism.


----------



## Xchel

ok sorry about the misunderstanding..I was thinking you were referring to cartel in general..many are citizens of the US which is what most folks don't realize..yeah the dead ones aren't going anywhere..one of them was a Cuban who smuggled Cubans across the border...where then the dry foot wet foot policy takes effect.

I disagree with you on legalizing drugs bringing more violence...but we will leave that for another thread.


----------



## Wolfmoon

That's why we have to End Birthright Citizenship!!!


----------



## Xchel

Your book doesn't count..the law is all that counts..they are American as anyone else is..why? Because they were BORN IN THE USA...whether you like it or not...opinions are a dime a dozen the only thing that counts is what the law says..your opinion counts for diddly shit.


----------



## Katzndogz

That's why we need to clarify or change the provisions that grant birthright citizenship.  The provision was originally designed to apply to the children of slaves.  It needs a full examination and ruling based on legal opinion.  That's not enough!  We also need to stop recognizing dual citizenship.  If someone is a citizen of another country, the loss of American citizenship should be automatic.

That alone won't stop mexican style violence from eventually crossing the border.  It would be just another tool to be used to get them out of the country.


----------



## Xchel

Tipsycatlover said:


> That's why we need to clarify or change the provisions that grant birthright citizenship.  The provision was originally designed to apply to the children of slaves.  It needs a full examination and ruling based on legal opinion.  That's not enough!  We also need to stop recognizing dual citizenship.  If someone is a citizen of another country, the loss of American citizenship should be automatic.
> 
> That alone won't stop mexican style violence from eventually crossing the border.  It would be just another tool to be used to get them out of the country.



I again disagree..punishing children for their parent's actions is wrong.  There is no benefit for the parent that the child is born a citizen..they cannot acquire a legal status by their child's birth.  I disagree that it was simply for slaves or they would have written it that way.    There is no reason we should automatically take someone's citizenship simply because another country also accepts them as a citizen via their laws.  Sometimes it is automatic not voluntary..for instance my son is a citizen of both Honduras and the US..why? First his father is a citizen of Honduras by birth but naturalized as a US citizen, his country thus recognizes all of his children as citizens because of their constitution being identical to ours in that matter of birthright.  Also, he is a citizen of the US because he was born there and I am a US citizen by birth....why should he be deprived of the country where he was born and his mother, grandparents, great grands and great great grands and all those before him were born because another country also grants him citizenship involuntarily?


----------



## Katzndogz

If the US did what it was supposed to do and stripped American citizenship of everyone holding dual citizenship, your son would correctly NOT be a citizen of the US.


----------



## Xchel

no he would incorrectly be stripped because what you are suggesting is we neither recognize jus sanguinus or jus soli and both are laws in the US right now...if you did that NO ONE WOULD BE A CITIZEN INCLUDING YOU! btw, since I am Cherokee Indian I think that you might be a tad wrong on what is his rights.


----------



## Katzndogz

Xchel said:


> no he would incorrectly be stripped because what you are suggesting is we neither recognize jus sanguinus or jus soli and both are laws in the US right now...if you did that NO ONE WOULD BE A CITIZEN INCLUDING YOU! btw, since I am Cherokee Indian I think that you might be a tad wrong on what is his rights.



No I am correct.  He would certainly be a citizen by renouncing the emoluments of citizenship of a foreign country.  You know this country did not always accept dual citizenship.  When immigrants came through Ellis Island they were required to renounce foreign citizenship as a requirement of becoming an American citizen. We just need to go back to that.


----------



## Xchel

he can't renounce anything he isn't 18 yet...legally you cannot renounce citizenship and in Honduras there is no renunciation as it is automatic.  They were required to renounce..but US citizens by birth have never been required to renounce anything as they didn't come through any immigrant channel..my son isn't a naturalized citizen he is a native born one.


----------



## Katzndogz

Xchel said:


> he can't renounce anything he isn't 18 yet...legally you cannot renounce citizenship and in Honduras there is no renunciation as it is automatic.  They were required to renounce..but US citizens by birth have never been required to renounce anything as they didn't come through any immigrant channel..my son isn't a naturalized citizen he is a native born one.



You aren't understanding me.  Okay, when he is 18 he would be required to choose American citizenship or Honduran citizenship.  Dual citizenship would not be accepted or recognized.  I understand that mexicans can go to any mexican consulate and apply for citizenship for American born children, for generations, that's flat wrong.  As adults, if they do not renounce mexican citzenship, they should be STRIPPED of their American citizenship and deported as citizens of mexico.  Even if their GRANDPARENTS were born here.


----------



## Xchel

the problem is there is no choice given in Honduras...there is no way for a person to renounce Honduran citizenship in Honduras...it is according to them a right derived by blood...you can't renounce it.  Furthermore, my oldest son, he fought in Afghanistan and automatically also has rights as a Mexican citizen...why? His father who is deceased was Mexican....he didn't have a choice it was derived by his blood...


----------



## Xchel

I have been married TWICE moron..but again you violated the rules...family is not to be brought into the argument or insulted by other posters..you have done that repeatedly again you are reported.


----------



## Katzndogz

What was that all about!

Don't be deliberately clueless.  No one cares what Honduras does.  As far as the United States law goes, dual citizenship would not be permitted.   Dual citizenship, on its face, is evidence of disloyalty.  Sort of like having two wives indicates a lack of committment.

While children are not punished as a result of their parent's wrongdoing, in NO ONE crime can a child keep the proceeds, and benefit from the proceeds of parental wrongdoing.  The child of a bank robber doesn't get to keep the money because they did not personally rob the bank.  The child of a drug dealer doesn't get to keep the fancy car or yacht.  Civil forfieture still takes it.  If parents are so caring, and loving to their children, they can not commit the crime in the first place.


----------



## Xchel

because your law would then intentionallly ignore what other countries laws are..laws cannot do that...btw, no one would vote for your idea either...most folks are against eliminating the 14th amendment.

How is it a crime for me to have a child? Interesting you now have indicated that somehow as a US citizen and my stbx husband a naturalized citizen of the US have committed a crime by having children.


----------



## Katzndogz

Xchel said:


> because your law would then intentionallly ignore what other countries laws are..laws cannot do that...btw, no one would vote for your idea either...most folks are against eliminating the 14th amendment.
> 
> How is it a crime for me to have a child? Interesting you now have indicated that somehow as a US citizen and my stbx husband a naturalized citizen of the US have committed a crime by having children.



I said no such thing.  Don't misrepresent.  I am addressing only, and solely the concept of dual citizenship by anyone.  Especially by born American Citizens.   Dual citizenship is something that was not always permitted.  There is no reason why we should cheapen our citizenship by permitting dualality.  Dual citizenship, that is loyalty to two countries (which may not always have concurrent interests) INVITES disloyalty to one country or the other.    Anyone may choose to be a citizen of a nation that permits dual citizenship, they just would not be able to retain American citizenship.  They would be here as any other citizen of a foreign country.   Since this was the case in the past, it should never have been changed.  In fact, I don't think it has ever been formally changed.  Those laws still exist.  They are just ignored.


----------



## Xchel

actually it always has been permitted.  No it is not a loyalty to two countries..it is simply the right to be in two countries ...

Based on the U.S. Department of State regulation on dual citizenship (7 FAM 1162), the Supreme Court of the United States has stated that dual citizenship is a "status long recognized in the law" and that "a person may have and exercise rights of nationality in two countries and be subject to the responsibilities of both. The mere fact he asserts the rights of one citizenship does not without more mean that he renounces the other," (Kawakita v. U.S., 343 U.S. 717) (1952). In Schneider v. Rusk 377 U.S. 163 (1964), the US Supreme Court ruled that a naturalized U.S. citizen has the right to return to his native country and to resume his former citizenship, and also to remain a U.S. citizen even if he never returns to the United States.
The Immigration and Nationality Act (INA) neither defines dual citizenship nor takes a position for it or against it. There has been no prohibition against dual citizenship, but some provisions of the INA and earlier U.S. nationality laws were designed to reduce situations in which dual citizenship exists. Although naturalizing citizens are required to undertake an oath renouncing previous allegiances, the oath has never been enforced to require the actual termination of original citizenship.[24]

United States nationality law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Katzndogz

I'd need more of a citation than Wikipedia.

That said.  You have the centricness of a hispanic.  Let's look at it from a different perspective.

I am a Chinese American born in the USA but gaining Chinese citizenship through my parents who are dual citizens having been naturalized American citizens.   I indentify with being Chinese and consider myself a patriotic Chinese person.  It is my intention and plan to use my birthright American citizenship to gain position to better advance Chinese interests.   I may work in an American industry.  I may run for American political office!  As a born American citizen, I might run for president one day to have greater power to help my homeland.  See, I love what I consider my homeland.  Being an American citizen is just a tool I can use to advance my homeland's interests.  

There is nothing magical about getting American citizenship.  It does not automatically confer love of country and patriotism.  Anwar Al Awlaki was born in New Mexico and a dual citizen.  Ramsay Yousef was a naturalized American citizen and kept his prior citizenship.  There is no way to ensure that loyalty to the US is 100%.  At best we can minimize the problems caused by requiring our citizens to renounce foreign princes exactly as the Oath of citizenship provides.  

The Oath of Citizenship

Oath

*"I hereby declare, on oath, that I absolutely and entirely renounce and abjure all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate, state or sovereignty, of whom or which I have heretofore been a subject or citizen;* that I will support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I will bear arms on behalf of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform noncombatant service in the armed forces of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform work of national importance under civilian direction when required by the law; and that I take this obligation freely without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; so help me God."


----------



## editec

Duel citizenship is a bad idea.

The oath above says it rather well.

If you want to be an American citizen, you ought not be allowed citizenship elsewhere.

Obviously kids under 18 get a pass on that, but adults ought not.


----------



## Katzndogz

I have never met a dual citizen that felt any kind of loyalty or even care for Americans.    Because of the geophysical situation, no one is worse than hispanics who are ALL ABOUT advancing their fellow citizens' interests.  By fellow citizens, I absolutely do not mean Americans.  They certainly do run for political office and do so for the purpose of helping what they consider to be their countrymen and women.  That is how Maywood got to be the way it is and how Bell got to be the way it is.    The idea that "this isn't really my country" is pervasive.


----------



## Angelhair

Tipsycatlover said:


> I have never met a dual citizen that felt any kind of loyalty or even care for Americans.    Because of the geophysical situation, no one is worse than hispanics who are ALL ABOUT advancing their fellow citizens' interests.  By fellow citizens, I absolutely do not mean Americans.  They certainly do run for political office and do so for the purpose of helping what they consider to be their countrymen and women.  That is how Maywood got to be the way it is and how Bell got to be the way it is.    The idea that "this isn't really my country" is pervasive.


_
Thus the reason why this country is going to hell in a hand basket._


----------



## Xchel

You haven't? let me introduce you to my kid then...a dual citizen..who served in Afghanistan..interesting how someone who never lifted a finger to defend the country can determine that someone who risked his life is not loyal to the US.







get back to me about that loyalty stuff when you have your own like that.


----------



## Katzndogz

I have no idea why your kid is in Afghanistan.  Or why your kid joined the service to begin with.   There are plenty of reasons why people join the military other than loyalty and patriotism.  Some of them want the benefits.  Gang bangers join the military for training, that they then come back and use to train the homies.  

My son spent 8 years in the military.  His Dad spent 35 years in the military.   If being an American citizen was that important why hasn't your kid renounced his other citizenship?   Maybe there is just a small problem with making a committment.  Merely being in the military is unpersuasive.  After all Nidal Hassan was in the military and rose to the rank of Major.  Who would even QUESTION the loyalty and patriotism of that American Citizen?  

Fact is, all of the evidence (especially recently) is that we are putting American Citizenship in CrackerJack Boxes.  We hold it cheaply.  We don't demand UNDIVIDED loyalty.   George Washington had a rule, "Put None But Americans On Watch".   I assume he meant no foreigners, even though foreigners were serving in the Continental Army.   Whether the Hessians and French were loyal patriots wasn't even on the radar.  They too risked their lives. Their loyalties were divided, that was good enough to make them inherently untrustworthy.


----------



## Xchel

If a person goes to Afghanistan and has the balls to do it then they most certainly are entitled to citizenship.  My kid can't renounce any citizenship nor is he required to..in fact he has never ever been to Mexico.  Interesting how you judge others when you have NEVER had the balls to serve yourself.


----------



## Katzndogz

You have absolutely NO idea what I've done.  So don't project what YOU have done on me.

Your son has dual citizenship.  His loyalty is divided.  He has TWO homelands.  If he was born here, how did he come to have citizenship of another country?  Could it be that caring parents filed those citizenship papers for him?   If a person goes to Afghanistan and has the balls to do it, he or she should be CONSIDERED for citizenship.  Which would require renouncing all loyalties and oaths to every other foreign country.

Theodore Roosevelt had this to say:

Roosevelt could hardly stand it. &#8220;The United States,&#8221; he thundered, &#8220;cannot with self-respect permit its organic and fundamental law&#8221;&#8212;here he referred to the jus soli rules enshrined in our Constitution&#8212;&#8220;to be overridden by the laws of a foreign country.&#8221; Dual nationality, he added for good measure, &#8220;is a self-evident absurdity.&#8221; The bureaucratic attitudes reflected in the letter &#8220;seem like the phantasmagoria of an unpleasant dream.&#8221;

It is necessary today, more than ever to return to those principles.


----------



## Angelhair

Xchel said:


> You haven't? let me introduce you to my kid then...a dual citizen..who served in Afghanistan..interesting how someone who never lifted a finger to defend the country can determine that someone who risked his life is not loyal to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get back to me about that loyalty stuff when you have your own like that.



_Thank your son for his service to this great country.  And man God Bless him and keep him safe - sincerely meant._


----------



## Xchel

his loyalty is not divided it was obtained at birth he is loyal to the only country he knows...hell he can't even speak Spanish properly...and you think somehow he is loyal to a country he never visited? Get real.  How did he come by it? Automatically at birth...because his father was Mexican.


----------



## Katzndogz

I understand that you are proud of your military son.  Anyone would be.  I submit though, that you would be equally proud if he had chosen to serve in the military of his "other" country.  You are proud of your son and his service as your son.   I don't detect any particular pride in the nation. 

Were it to come to it, and the tour of duty was not in Afghanistan but Arizona and the order to shoot whoever was crossing the southern border would it make a difference?


----------



## Angelhair

_Correction:  and MAY God Bless Him....._


----------



## Katzndogz

By the way, any news of your cousin?


----------



## Xchel

Tipsycatlover said:


> By the way, any news of your cousin?



No...none at all. Here is the link...we are praying, but he has been gone since Monday..so our hope is fading.

Agentes con chapa de la DNIC se llevaron comerciante desaparecido - LaTribuna.hn


You are wrong though...I would not have wanted him to serve in the Mexican army...I am the one that encouraged him his entire life to join the US Army...so you would be wrong in saying that I have no particular pride in the US...my family history goes back way long before there was a USA in the Americas.


----------



## Katzndogz

Xchel said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, any news of your cousin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...none at all. Here is the link...we are praying, but he has been gone since Monday..so our hope is fading.
> 
> Agentes con chapa de la DNIC se llevaron comerciante desaparecido - LaTribuna.hn
> 
> 
> You are wrong though...I would not have wanted him to serve in the Mexican army...I am the one that encouraged him his entire life to join the US Army...so you would be wrong in saying that I have no particular pride in the US...my family history goes back way long before there was a USA in the Americas.
Click to expand...


One one side, I am half Iroquois Native.  My mother's ancestors came here in 1621.  The men in my family have fought in every war that had US involvement.  On both sides of the Civil War.  My grandfather sufferered from wounds he got from mustard gas in WWI until the day he died.  My father stormed Normandie Beach.  My husband fought in Viet Nam.  My son operated strike computers.  

I am not disputing your pride in the US.  After all, we see that polygamous men have pride in all their wives too.  There is little doubt in my mind and you never dispelled that, you have a lot of pride in Honduras as well, enough to make sure that your son carried another citizenship.

I remember (yes I really do remember it) when immigants, refugees, came here after WWII.  How desperately they wanted to be Americans.  No one would DARE call them Polish, Romanian, Russian, Italian, wherever they came from.   They spoke only English, sometimes broken English, but insisted that their children be only Americans speaking only American English.  In that broken English these people taught their children and learned themselves how to be Americans.  Our history became their history.   They had no other history nor any other country.  They took the oath of citizenship very seriously.  They shook off whatever they were and became wholly and fully Americans.

I am proud of those people even though I have no connection to them at all, aside from knowing them.   They came starving, dressed in rags, some still had the tattoos the Nazis engraved on their arms.  They got nothing.  There was no welfare.  If they were sick they were immediately sent back.  No appeal, no right to medical care.   They had to be healthy and strong.  They had to benefit the country.  

To see the cheapening of what they struggled for and so many died for by allowing dual citizenship,  stretching the application of birthright citizenship and giving our citizenship to the people that hate us the most is DISGUSTING and INSULTING.  

You and I will never change one another's minds.  We will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Xchel

> enough to make sure that your son carried another citizenship.



problem is I didn't make sure of anything..I never acted at all..it happened automatically when I had a child by someone born in Honduras.


----------



## Katzndogz

Xchel said:


> enough to make sure that your son carried another citizenship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> problem is I didn't make sure of anything..I never acted at all..it happened automatically when I had a child by someone born in Honduras.
Click to expand...


It isn't registered anywhere?  No record of it?  No birth certificate, no way to absolve one of allegiance to another nation?


----------



## Xchel

Tipsycatlover said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enough to make sure that your son carried another citizenship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> problem is I didn't make sure of anything..I never acted at all..it happened automatically when I had a child by someone born in Honduras.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't registered anywhere?  No record of it?  No birth certificate, no way to absolve one of allegiance to another nation?
Click to expand...


no way to absolve it it is constitutional in the country of Honduras and automatic. The US birth certificate showing his father was born in Honduras is the only thing that is needed.


----------



## Katzndogz

An American birth certificate?  No one even knows?  Honduras doesn't even know?  Seems like an administrative issue.  If so, why would you ever say that your son was a dual citizen of anyplace?  Why not just consider him an American?  You don't.  So there must be something about being a Honduran citizen that you are proud of.


----------



## Xchel

Tipsycatlover said:


> An American birth certificate?  No one even knows?  Honduras doesn't even know?  Seems like an administrative issue.  If so, why would you ever say that your son was a dual citizen of anyplace?  Why not just consider him an American?  You don't.  So there must be something about being a Honduran citizen that you are proud of.



I am not a Honduran citizen.


----------



## Katzndogz

Xchel said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> An American birth certificate?  No one even knows?  Honduras doesn't even know?  Seems like an administrative issue.  If so, why would you ever say that your son was a dual citizen of anyplace?  Why not just consider him an American?  You don't.  So there must be something about being a Honduran citizen that you are proud of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a Honduran citizen.
Click to expand...


I did not understand we were talking about you but the dual citizenship of your son.


----------



## Xchel

> So there must be something about being a Honduran citizen that you are proud of.



You said this and used the word you...anyone would assume you were referring to me...


----------



## Katzndogz

Xchel said:


> So there must be something about being a Honduran citizen that you are proud of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said this and used the word you...anyone would assume you were referring to me...
Click to expand...


Are you proud of your son being a dual Honduarn citizen?  Since you brought it up, it seems that you are.  Not only did you bring it up, you made it a point.  

It is not wrong to be proud of dual citizenship or dual nationality.   Today there is an absolute right to maintain divided loyalties.  I do not find such people trustworthy in matters of the national interest of the United States.  I do not find those who support the right of others to have divided loyalties trustworthy in matters of national interests.   They might be very nice people in all other areas.  When presented with a conflict, dual nationals (and those who support dual nationality) will pretty much always support the nation and the people other than America and Americans.   You have pretty much reinforced that idea, and done nothing to diminish or dispel it.  Your loyalty and affection is to those who come here even if they come illegally.  Not to the people who they are displacing and hurting.


----------



## Xchel

It doesn't matter one way or another that he is a Honduran citizen or not to me.  I don't find tea party members exactly trustworthy with matters of national security can we yank their citizenship?


----------



## Xchel

edited


----------



## Xchel

Xchel said:


> legalize drugs then there will be no drug war for Zetas and Sinaloa to fight.



Willow, neg reps are usually meant for when someone violates rules..not when they give an idea you don't like...if you think it is a dumb idea by all means please explain why it is a dumb idea and how it is that you have any right to tell anyone else what to do with thier own body?


----------



## Katzndogz

Xchel said:


> It doesn't matter one way or another that he is a Honduran citizen or not to me.  I don't find tea party members exactly trustworthy with matters of national security can we yank their citizenship?



If they are also citizens of some other country ABSOLUTELY!  They have no loyalty to the US, or at least the very least divided loyalty.


----------



## Missourian

Xchel said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this is the answer,  why hasn't Mexico legalized drugs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have...Mexico decriminalized drugs 2 years ago.  The problem isn't that drugs are wanted or used in Mexico..it is the fight to get them to the US where the largest market is.
Click to expand...



No,  I mean legalize all drugs,  not just personal amounts.

Legalizing personal amounts in the U.S. will have the same effect as legalizing personal amounts in Mexico did...meaning none at all.


----------



## Katzndogz

Missourian said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this is the answer,  why hasn't Mexico legalized drugs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have...Mexico decriminalized drugs 2 years ago.  The problem isn't that drugs are wanted or used in Mexico..it is the fight to get them to the US where the largest market is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No,  I mean legalize all drugs,  not just personal amounts.
> 
> Legalizing personal amounts in the U.S. will have the same effect as legalizing personal amounts in Mexico did...meaning none at all.
Click to expand...


I hope that all drugs are legalized in the US.  The cartels have taken over 40,000 users and dealers off the streets permanently.  With all our rehab and community service, we haven't taken ONE permanently off the streets.  Accidental overdoses have taken more off the streets.   The best thing to happen to us is for the US government to become the newest cartel on the block.


----------



## Missourian

Tipsycatlover said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have...Mexico decriminalized drugs 2 years ago.  The problem isn't that drugs are wanted or used in Mexico..it is the fight to get them to the US where the largest market is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No,  I mean legalize all drugs,  not just personal amounts.
> 
> Legalizing personal amounts in the U.S. will have the same effect as legalizing personal amounts in Mexico did...meaning none at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope that all drugs are legalized in the US.  The cartels have taken over 40,000 users and dealers off the streets permanently.  With all our rehab and community service, we haven't taken ONE permanently off the streets.  Accidental overdoses have taken more off the streets.   The best thing to happen to us is for the US government to become the newest cartel on the block.
Click to expand...


I hope they don't.

The cartels,  like the Mafia of the 20's and 30's,  will just move to a different criminal enterprise.

We are seeing it in Mexico already with the extortion and kidnapping.

Anyone who thinks legalizing drugs will solve anything hasn't thought it through.

We'll just have a whole new set of problems compounding the old problems.


----------



## Xchel

It worked it Portugal...things didn´t get worse there for sure.


----------



## HUGGY

*Fresh decapitations  Acapulco, Tourist Welcome!*

I can see why this idiot got banned.  How many of these murders were tourists?

I love the Pacific side of Mexico.  Zihuatanejo is one of my favorite get away places on the planet.

Last time I was down there a tourist lady got her purse snatched and I was close by...The military base sent out several dozen troops into the streets within 10 minutes and they caught the punk with the purse.  They pummeled the moron with rifle butts as I watched and returned the woman her purse immediately.  It was a most impressive action to send a serious message out on the streets about how Mexicans value the tourist dollar.

My point is that the OP is a moron and does not know squat about Mexico.


----------



## Missourian

Xchel said:


> It worked it Portugal...things didn´t get worse there for sure.




They did the same thing Mexico has done,  decriminalized personal amounts.

Criminals still run the drug trade in Portugal.

Even if there are no criminal penalties, these changes did not legalize  drug use in Portugal. Possession has remained prohibited by Portuguese  law, and criminal penalties are still applied to drug growers, dealers  and traffickers.
​Plus,  drug use INCREASED in Portugal:

Lifetime use of illicit drugs increased from 7.8% to 12%

Lifetime use of cannabis increased from 7.6% to 11.7%

Lifetime use of cocaine more than doubled, from 0.9% to 1.9%

Lifetime use of Ecstacy nearly doubled from 0.7% to 1.3%

Lifetime use of heroin increased, from 0.7% to 1.1%http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drug_policy_of_Portugal#cite_note-Santos-12
​Increasing the demand isn't going to stop the cartels,  it will only  strengthen them.

Link.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drug_policy_of_Portugal#cite_note-Santos-12​


----------



## Xchel

The number of newly diagnosed HIV cases among drug users has decreased to 13.4 per million population in 2009 b

 A regular increase in quantities of cannabis resin seized could also be observed over recent years, though there has been a recent decline between 2008 (61 tonnes) and 2009 (23 tonnes).

Increased uptake of treatment.[8]
Reduction in HIV diagnoses amongst drug users by 71%[13]
Reduction in drug related deaths, although this reduction has decreased in later years, and the number of drug related deaths is now almost on the same level as before the Drug strategy was implemented.[8][13] However, this may be accounted for by improvement in measurement practices, which includes a doubling of toxicological autopsies now being performed, meaning that more drugs related deaths are likely to be recorded.[14]

from that same link you gave..nice to see you left this out..

and this must be looked at

http://politics.salon.com/2009/03/14/portugal/
http://healthland.time.com/2010/11/...udy-confirms-decriminalization-was-a-success/


----------



## Missourian

Xchel said:


> The number of newly diagnosed HIV cases among drug users has decreased to 13.4 per million population in 2009 b
> 
> A regular increase in quantities of cannabis resin seized could also be observed over recent years, though there has been a recent decline between 2008 (61 tonnes) and 2009 (23 tonnes).
> 
> Increased uptake of treatment.[8]
> Reduction in HIV diagnoses amongst drug users by 71%[13]
> Reduction in drug related deaths, although this reduction has decreased in later years, and the number of drug related deaths is now almost on the same level as before the Drug strategy was implemented.[8][13] However, this may be accounted for by improvement in measurement practices, which includes a doubling of toxicological autopsies now being performed, meaning that more drugs related deaths are likely to be recorded.[14]
> 
> from that same link you gave..nice to see you left this out..
> 
> and this must be looked at
> 
> The success of drug decriminalization in Portugal - Washington, D.C. - Salon.com
> Portugal&#8217;s Drug Experience: New Study Confirms Decriminalization Was a Success &#8211; TIME Healthland




It has exactly zero to do with cartels,  which is the topic of this thread and your argument for legalization to fight the cartels.

Why would I include it?

Face it,  your argument is weak.  So weak you felt the need to include this in an attempt to bolster it.

Legalizing personal amounts of drugs in the U.S. will only strengthen the cartels...no ifs, ands or buts about it.


----------



## Xchel

the cartels would lose their income in a massive form...and governments would receive new tax revenue in massive form...

the fact is, drugs being illegal are not stopping anyone from using drugs.


----------



## Missourian

Xchel said:


> the cartels would lose their income in a massive form...and governments would receive new tax revenue in massive form...
> 
> the fact is, drugs being illegal are not stopping anyone from using drugs.



Again,  if this is the cure,  why doesn't Mexico do it?

The cartels are a Mexican problem.

If legalizing all drugs,  allowing legalized growing, selling at the Drugstore de Mexico and taxing the revenue is the solution,  the Mexicans should do it...why don't they?


----------



## Xchel

Mexico made drugs legal..but there will be no cure until the largest user of drugs makes them legal..and that is the US.


----------



## Missourian

Xchel said:


> Mexico made drugs legal..but there will be no cure until the largest user of drugs makes them legal..and that is the US.




No they didn't...they decriminalized personal amounts.

Drugs are still 100% illegal in Mexico.

100%.

I stated that 20 posts back.

So try again.

If this is the cure,  why doesn't Mexico do it?

The cartels are a Mexican problem.

If legalizing all drugs,  allowing legalized growing, selling at the  Drugstore de Mexico and taxing the revenue is the solution,  the  Mexicans should do it...why don't they?


----------



## Missourian

January 10th,  2010 - 



The Arizona Republic



Police still arrest and incarcerate drug users. Americans have not  flocked to dope parlors south of the border. Mexican narcotics abuse  surges unabated, as does the flow of drugs and blood. 



 At the municipal police station in Agua Prieta, Jose Martin Lopez,  commander of an anti-narcotics unit, said the enforcement business  remains "exactly the same as it was before."


 "Nothing has changed," agreed Alejandro Marin, assistant director of a  drug treatment center in Nogales. "If police see somebody using drugs,  smoking a joint, they pick 'em up."

Read more:  Drug law changes little for life in Mexico
​


----------



## Xchel

If drugs have been decriminalized for personal use then no they aren't illegal..possession is not against the law when it is for personal use..what is illegal is trafficking drugs.


----------



## Missourian

Xchel said:


> If drugs have been decriminalized for personal use then no they aren't illegal..possession is not against the law when it is for personal use..what is illegal is trafficking drugs.



First,  see above.  Nothing has changed in Mexico.

Second,  how are we or they going to tax drugs if selling them is illegal.

Legalizing personal amounts only strengthens the cartels by increasing the demand,  can you not understand that?

Again,  if legalizing and taxing drugs is the answer to breaking the cartels,  why doesn't Mexico do it?


----------



## Xchel

Mexico Makes Small-Scale Drug Possession Legal | NowPublic News Coverage

No one said all drug arrests would stop in Mexico..small scale possession is legal



> A small-scale amount is considered 5 grams of marijuana, which is about four joints, half a gram of cocaine, 50 miligrams of heroin, 40 miligrams of methamphetamine and 0.015 miligrams of LSD.
> 
> Prosecutors say that this new law will allow Mexico's police officers the ability to leave casual users of drugs alone and concentrate on the bigger drug busts that are causing so much violence in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> Continue reading at NowPublic.com: Mexico Makes Small-Scale Drug Possession Legal | NowPublic News Coverage Mexico Makes Small-Scale Drug Possession Legal | NowPublic News Coverage


----------



## Missourian

Legalizing personal amounts only strengthens the cartels by increasing the demand.

Again,  if legalizing and taxing drugs is the answer to breaking the cartels,  why doesn't Mexico do it?


----------



## Xchel

demand isn't coming from Mexico itself...demand comes from the USA...the USA is the largest user of drugs in the world....I am talking about making it legal to buy the drugs in a pharmacy...a pharmacy clearly is not the cartel.


----------



## Douger

Missourian said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico made drugs legal..but there will be no cure until the largest user of drugs makes them legal..and that is the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn't...they decriminalized personal amounts.
> 
> Drugs are still 100% illegal in Mexico.
> 
> 100%.
> 
> I stated that 20 posts back.
> 
> So try again.
> 
> If this is the cure,  why doesn't Mexico do it?
> 
> The cartels are a Mexican problem.
> 
> If legalizing all drugs,  allowing legalized growing, selling at the  Drugstore de Mexico and taxing the revenue is the solution,  the  Mexicans should do it...why don't they?
Click to expand...

The cartels are uh murkin problem. No murkin junkies=no cartels.


----------



## editec

Missourian said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I mean legalize all drugs, not just personal amounts.
> 
> Legalizing personal amounts in the U.S. will have the same effect as legalizing personal amounts in Mexico did...meaning none at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that all drugs are legalized in the US. The cartels have taken over 40,000 users and dealers off the streets permanently. With all our rehab and community service, we haven't taken ONE permanently off the streets. Accidental overdoses have taken more off the streets. The best thing to happen to us is for the US government to become the newest cartel on the block.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope they don't.
> 
> The cartels, like the Mafia of the 20's and 30's, will just move to a different criminal enterprise.
> 
> We are seeing it in Mexico already with the extortion and kidnapping.
> 
> Anyone who thinks legalizing drugs will solve anything hasn't thought it through.
> 
> We'll just have a whole new set of problems compounding the old problems.
Click to expand...

 
The BLACK MARKET DRUG business is way more profitable than extortion or kidnapping.

Do I doubt that some drug enterprises would branch out into other crimes?

Not one bit.

Do I think they could still be so large and threatening to the public?

Hell no.


----------



## Douger

Prolly nunna them thar Meskinz "gittin any head" up'ar.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDUL07jrjzA]Most beautiful place in the world: Mexico Mountains - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger

WOW. I think I've mastered writing in Repubiclikkin !


----------



## Katzndogz

Xchel said:


> It worked it Portugal...things didn´t get worse there for sure.



How bad could it get?  Portugal is one of the most illiterate nations on earth.  They have no industry.  Few people are able to work.  Education doesn't matter, few find the need of education.  American students are learning what the Portuguese already knew, if you're high, it doesn't matter whether you can read and write or what you know.  You're HIGH, what else matters!  

Uneducated Portugal a serious structural problem - EC

 Uneducated Portugal a serious structural problem - EC
23/2/2002

The low level of average schooling of Portuguese workers continues to be "one of the most serious structural problems" of the country, which in turn is directly reflected in Portugal's low productivity per capita, the European Commission charged this week.

Lack of sufficient years of schooling and low productivity were some of the most disconcerting conclusions reached in a study last year. The political and economic evaluation of Portugal during the course of 2001, which was published on Thursday, further states that the number of drop-outs "is much higher in Portugal than in any other member state" while investments in studies and development in Portugal is among the lowest in the Union.

Education in Portugal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

  the functional literacy is amongst the lowest in Europe. According to official sources in 2007, 64% of the population had never read a single book

Portugal's drug policy has been a resounding and smashing success.  It all depends on how you define success.  It certainly has been successful as far as drug addicts go.  Anyone who wants to escape a culture dominated by drugs and addictions  are presumably free to leave to a more successful and productive country.   Just like Americans are - and do!


----------



## Katzndogz

Xchel said:


> demand isn't coming from Mexico itself...demand comes from the USA...the USA is the largest user of drugs in the world....I am talking about making it legal to buy the drugs in a pharmacy...a pharmacy clearly is not the cartel.



And a cartel would NEVER attack a pharmacy!  A legal pharmacy!  Of course no cartel gunmen would come in and slaughter everyone there, dumping a bag of heads on the legal pharmacy down the street.   Why that would be AGAINST THE LAW!

You are right, even though you probably didn't recognize it.  There is something ultimately wrong with a country whose people find life bearable only when they are high.  This is a failed nation.  It cannot inspire people to conduct lives without benefit of mind altering substances.  I don't mind them living lives as zombies, I do mind having to care for them and provide for them.


----------



## Xchel

Oh yes I want to see the cartel go up against the US Marines, Army, Navy and Air Force when they try to attack a pharmacy in the USA....that will be one for the books because we won't worry about the cartel after that that is for sure.


----------



## Xchel

Portugal, the currency is the Euro..so I think you must be speaking of some other country there Tipsy...the dollar is in much worse shape than the Euro.



> The Global Competitiveness Report for 2005, published by the World Economic Forum, placed Portugal's competitiveness in the 22nd position, but the 2008&#8211;2009 edition placed Portugal in the 43rd position out of 134 countries and territories.[38] Research about quality of life by the Economist Intelligence Unit's quality of life survey placed Portugal as the country with the 19th-best quality of life in the world for 2005, ahead of other economically and technologically advanced countries like France, Germany, the United Kingdom and South Korea, but 9 places behind its only neighbour, Spain



and their literacy rate is almost 100% which is better than the USA.



> *Total adult literacy rate is 99%*. Portuguese primary school enrollments are close to 100%. According to the OECD's Programme for International Student Assessment (PISA) 2009, the average Portuguese 15-years old student, when rated in terms of reading literacy, mathematics and science knowledge, is placed at the same level as those students from the United States, Sweden, Germany, Ireland, France, Denmark, United Kingdom, Hungary and Taipei, with 489 points (493 is the average).[81] Over 35% of college-age citizens (20 years old) attend one of the country's higher education institutions[82] (compared with 50% in the United States and 35% in the OECD countries). In addition to being a key destination for international students, Portugal is also among the top places of origin for international students. All higher education students, both domestic and international, totaled 380,937 in 2005.


----------



## Katzndogz

If the Euro is in good shape, Greece must be doing well.

Problems in Portugal Are Deeper Than Debt - Seeking Alpha

Economically, Portugal has little competitive advantages on a global scale. Primarily a service economy, Portugal's lack of educational aspiration reduces the amount of high income service opportunities. Portugal's major export is cork, which has limited demand outside of stopping wine bottles. A high unemployment rate of 11% and a lack of natural resources are also weaknesses of the Portuguese economy.

However a lack of education is the most severe problem for Portugal's economy. With a high school graduation at a paltry 28% and with only 11% of the population holding a college degree, the Portuguese simply lack the human capital to finance a Western European standard of living. As a result, the Portuguese government has tried to compensate for this with excessive deficit spending. Having a first world lifestyle is not cheap, and the Portuguese are either going to have to drastically improve their educational system or learn to accept a lower standard of living. 

A 99% literacy rate, well, surely such a well educated workforce would mean a prosperous country even if they support drug addition!  Right?  Doesn't it make sense.  What I have found is that the literacy rate in Portugal is 93%.  The Functional Literacy rate is 17%.  That's the best at what I have seen.

The Education Gap: Portugal's Other Problem - Seeking Alpha

And last week S&P downgraded the country to the lowest investment grade rating because the country will likely access the EUs rescue fund. Portugals debt is not junkyet. But the countrys bond yields soared to their euro zone record (the two-year bond reached 8.78% last week, surpassing the ten-year yield, and higher than levels of Greek and Irish bonds when they were rescued). And according to CMA, Portugals credit default swaps rose to a record 585.

But if Portugal wants to get its deficit to a sustainable level (it has a stated goal of 4.6% of GDP this year, and 3% in 2012), it will have to look beyond fiscal policy. Portugal needs to generate growth to reduce its deficit, and that means fixing one of its long-term problems. 

Portugal is the poorest of the original European Union countriesand the least educated. The country has long struggled with school repetition, education inequality and functional illiteracy. 


Given that reality, its hardly a surprise that the quality of Portugals math and science education ranked 108 out of 139 in the World Economic Forums Global Competitiveness Report. And its not a surprise that the countrys labor market efficiency ranking stands at 117. And its definitely not a surprise that, based on overall competitiveness, Portugals rank has fallen from 22 in 2005, to 46 this year. 

Perhpas Portugal is looking at drug tourism to help bail itself out of its serious financial problems.

The United States as a FAILING nation doesn't do very well.  In international test scores, we made a drop from #12 in fourth grade to 19 in 12th grade.  Portugal fell off the list.
Academic Failure - International Test Scores - Poor TIMSS Results

Is there some corelation between failure and increased drug use?   I don't know.  Countries that have serious laws against drug use and enforce them seem to do somewhat better.  Is this a cause and effect?   I don't know.   Education and educated people in the US has fallen and will continue to fall further as we stop demanding excellence and graduate functionally illiterate people out of our own schools.   But, they ARE socially aware!  Adults in the United States can certainly tell you something, they just don't have many words in their vocabulary to do it.

Literacy Rate - How Many Are Illiterate

Does drug use help?  Is drug use a net benefit?  I don't care particularly who takes drugs,  if we could just manage to keep them from causing damage to other people they could drug themselves into the grave (as quickly as possible).


----------



## Xchel

their literacy rate is almost 100% in fact it is 99% so you can keep trying to say that Portugese are illiterate but it just makes you look a fool.  Greece is not in horrible shape..in fact, one could argue that the US is in pretty bad shape...all we would need to point out is how many are illiterate in the US and how many die from AIDS and how many live on the streets with no roof over their head as well as how many are without a job.....you providing a blog is not a source...and from your literacy rate source...

*The literacy rate in the US has many educators in search of answers about this problem that has plagued our country for decades. *Instead of decreasing, the numbers of literacy has steadily increased over the years. This raises a lot of questions about our education system, how it is ran, and why there is such a problem with illiterate people in our country.


----------



## Katzndogz

As I just told you and showed you how wrong you are, I can't do anything else.   If you persist in an erroneous belief that the economy of Greece is in good shape, nothing much is going to help you.  If you believe that increased drug use is good for a country, likewise, can't help you.


----------



## Angelhair

Xchel said:


> demand isn't coming from Mexico itself...demand comes from the USA...the USA is the largest user of drugs in the world....I am talking about making it legal to buy the drugs in a pharmacy...a pharmacy clearly is not the cartel.



_You people are still buying into that monkey motion that the USA has the biggest pop of drug users.  IT'S THE DOLLARS STUPID!!!  If this country was dealing in pesos or any other type of money, the drug the cartels would be peddeling their drugs in some other country where it would be more lucrative.  Trust me, their eyes are on CHINA!  They will soon invade that country cause China is well on it's way to being quite rich and powerful.  Making drugs legal would not solve anything.  It would just make the drug cartels LEGAL along with the drugs. _


----------



## Katzndogz

Xchel said:


> Oh yes I want to see the cartel go up against the US Marines, Army, Navy and Air Force when they try to attack a pharmacy in the USA....that will be one for the books because we won't worry about the cartel after that that is for sure.



If I had said that I am sure you would have brought up Posse Comitatus by now.  There won't be Marines, Army, Navy or Air Force bombing American cities (even though so many would be better off).


----------



## Xchel

> You people are still buying into that monkey motion that the USA has the biggest pop of drug users



who is you people?  It isn't just what is bought into..there are more drugs used in the US than in the rest of the world combined..that has zero to do with dollars or we would see a worse problem in Europe where the Euro is worth more than the dollar.


----------



## The Infidel

Wolfmoon said:


> There are more beheading in Mexico than there are in the Middle East.
> 
> 5 decapitated bodies found in Acapulco
> 
> August 20, 2011
> 
> At a Sams Club _(like Walmart/Costco)_ in Acapulco Mexico authorities found 2 decapitated bodies their faces and hair had been scalped and the bodies were cut up into about 2 dozen pieces and certain parts were stuffed in a womans purse.
> 
> On Saturday 3 more decapitated bodies were found in a car less than a 1000 feet from the same Sams Club. They say one of the victims was woman, I wonder if it was her purse they used. The corpus heads were not with the bodies. Some gas station owners closed their stations in protest.




Nothing to worry about.... its probably just the "good guys" 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/immig...35-the-mato-zetas-gang-kill-drug-dealers.html


----------



## editec

Missourian said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It worked it Portugal...things didn´t get worse there for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did the same thing Mexico has done, decriminalized personal amounts.
> 
> Criminals still run the drug trade in Portugal.
> Even if there are no criminal penalties, these changes did not legalize drug use in Portugal. Possession has remained prohibited by Portuguese law, and criminal penalties are still applied to drug growers, dealers and traffickers.
> ​Plus, drug use INCREASED in Portugal:
> Lifetime use of illicit drugs increased from 7.8% to 12%
> 
> Lifetime use of cannabis increased from 7.6% to 11.7%
> 
> Lifetime use of cocaine more than doubled, from 0.9% to 1.9%
> 
> Lifetime use of Ecstacy nearly doubled from 0.7% to 1.3%
> 
> Lifetime use of heroin increased, from 0.7% to 1.1%
> ​Increasing the demand isn't going to stop the cartels, it will only strengthen them.
> 
> Link.
> ​
Click to expand...

 
Where did you get those "lifetime" figures?

Portugal _only recently_ changed its laws. 

So how the hell can they give us such specific data on LIFETIME use?

I think this informion is MISinformation, amigo.

Where'd you read this, anyway?


----------



## Katzndogz

Angelhair said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> demand isn't coming from Mexico itself...demand comes from the USA...the USA is the largest user of drugs in the world....I am talking about making it legal to buy the drugs in a pharmacy...a pharmacy clearly is not the cartel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _You people are still buying into that monkey motion that the USA has the biggest pop of drug users.  IT'S THE DOLLARS STUPID!!!  If this country was dealing in pesos or any other type of money, the drug the cartels would be peddeling their drugs in some other country where it would be more lucrative.  Trust me, their eyes are on CHINA!  They will soon invade that country cause China is well on it's way to being quite rich and powerful.  Making drugs legal would not solve anything.  It would just make the drug cartels LEGAL along with the drugs. _
Click to expand...


Do you know anything about China?  I don't think so.   When Chairman Mao began the cultural revolution drug addicts and dealers were simply shot.  The public story is that the addicts became revolutionaries and threw off their addictions as part of joining the people's revolution.   In speaking with Chinese, especially those that heard of what happened from family stories, users were dragged from homes and shot in the yard.  Sometimes several at a time were taken to a nearby park and executed there.   The family sent a bill for the bullet.  Some addicts threw themselves on what mercy they could find and stopped using to save their lives.  All hail the revolution. 

Today the criminals (drug use and sales are crimes)  are killed as quickly as possible and the organs harvested to benefit the law abiding Chinese.  There are a lot of law abiding Chinese who need transplants.  Organs can also be sold throughout the world.   Executions for organs are so popular that China has execution vans.  Mobile execution chambers where the harvesting can immediately follow the death.  I mean, we all HOPE that harvesting follows the death and no one jumps the gun.  China is not a free country, if someone is under the influence, they are under the influence and don't need a trial.  Why clog up the courts with drug cases?   There are no Miranda Warnings, no Bill of Rights.  There is no presumption of innocence until proven guilty.  There is no languishing in prison complaining that there's nothing on TV.  There is no Posse Comitatus which is why the army had tanks rolling over the students in Tianiamin Square.  

China had almost 2,000 executions last year.   Send over some hispanic cartel members and maybe that can be doubled.


----------



## Katzndogz

I spent several years working with the Chinese in California.  My half brother married a Chinese national and brought here here.  I had reason myself to ask for Chinese assistance when obama decided that artists could be persuaded (persuaded is a joking use of the word) to propagandize his presidency.   I certainly enjoyed what the Chinese were doing in California.  They greatly improved the lives of ordinary Californians who remain grateful for their help.  China has an excellent method of dealing with drug addicts and dealers.   It's one we might emulate if we wish to maintain some semblance of a productive society.


----------



## editec

Yes.

China, much thanks to Britian's Queen (the worlds most successful drug Queenpin), had a truly serious opium addiction problem. 

Britian did that because it basically had nothing that the Chinese wanted EXCEPT that drug.

When Mao took over his draconian solution was basically to kill the junkies.

Authoritarian dictators often can come up with "solutions" to problems that vex more humane societies.

And that sounds GREAT, too, until you also look at the record of the MISTAKES that authoritarians make.

For example, Mao was convinced that GRASS caused flies.

So he had the Chinese pull out grass all over the nation.

The dust storms that resulted from that hairbrained policy were legion.


----------



## Katzndogz

You can always plant more grass.  Obama's mistakes will take generations to fix, if ever.


----------



## Angelhair

Tipsycatlover said:


> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> demand isn't coming from Mexico itself...demand comes from the USA...the USA is the largest user of drugs in the world....I am talking about making it legal to buy the drugs in a pharmacy...a pharmacy clearly is not the cartel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _You people are still buying into that monkey motion that the USA has the biggest pop of drug users.  IT'S THE DOLLARS STUPID!!!  If this country was dealing in pesos or any other type of money, the drug the cartels would be peddeling their drugs in some other country where it would be more lucrative.  Trust me, their eyes are on CHINA!  They will soon invade that country cause China is well on it's way to being quite rich and powerful.  Making drugs legal would not solve anything.  It would just make the drug cartels LEGAL along with the drugs. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know anything about China?  I don't think so.   When Chairman Mao began the cultural revolution drug addicts and dealers were simply shot.  The public story is that the addicts became revolutionaries and threw off their addictions as part of joining the people's revolution.   In speaking with Chinese, especially those that heard of what happened from family stories, users were dragged from homes and shot in the yard.  Sometimes several at a time were taken to a nearby park and executed there.   The family sent a bill for the bullet.  Some addicts threw themselves on what mercy they could find and stopped using to save their lives.  All hail the revolution.
> 
> Today the criminals (drug use and sales are crimes)  are killed as quickly as possible and the organs harvested to benefit the law abiding Chinese.  There are a lot of law abiding Chinese who need transplants.  Organs can also be sold throughout the world.   Executions for organs are so popular that China has execution vans.  Mobile execution chambers where the harvesting can immediately follow the death.  I mean, we all HOPE that harvesting follows the death and no one jumps the gun.  China is not a free country, if someone is under the influence, they are under the influence and don't need a trial.  Why clog up the courts with drug cases?   There are no Miranda Warnings, no Bill of Rights.  There is no presumption of innocence until proven guilty.  There is no languishing in prison complaining that there's nothing on TV.  There is no Posse Comitatus which is why the army had tanks rolling over the students in Tianiamin Square.
> 
> China had almost 2,000 executions last year.   Send over some hispanic cartel members and maybe that can be doubled.
Click to expand...


_I did not say that the drug cartels would be successful in China - but - that would NOT stop them if it meant big yens!  As for all that info you so gallantly gave, I would say that we should pray the drug cartels DO invade China.  BTW, the China of Mao is not the China of today._


----------



## Katzndogz

Angelhair said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> 
> _You people are still buying into that monkey motion that the USA has the biggest pop of drug users.  IT'S THE DOLLARS STUPID!!!  If this country was dealing in pesos or any other type of money, the drug the cartels would be peddeling their drugs in some other country where it would be more lucrative.  Trust me, their eyes are on CHINA!  They will soon invade that country cause China is well on it's way to being quite rich and powerful.  Making drugs legal would not solve anything.  It would just make the drug cartels LEGAL along with the drugs. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know anything about China?  I don't think so.   When Chairman Mao began the cultural revolution drug addicts and dealers were simply shot.  The public story is that the addicts became revolutionaries and threw off their addictions as part of joining the people's revolution.   In speaking with Chinese, especially those that heard of what happened from family stories, users were dragged from homes and shot in the yard.  Sometimes several at a time were taken to a nearby park and executed there.   The family sent a bill for the bullet.  Some addicts threw themselves on what mercy they could find and stopped using to save their lives.  All hail the revolution.
> 
> Today the criminals (drug use and sales are crimes)  are killed as quickly as possible and the organs harvested to benefit the law abiding Chinese.  There are a lot of law abiding Chinese who need transplants.  Organs can also be sold throughout the world.   Executions for organs are so popular that China has execution vans.  Mobile execution chambers where the harvesting can immediately follow the death.  I mean, we all HOPE that harvesting follows the death and no one jumps the gun.  China is not a free country, if someone is under the influence, they are under the influence and don't need a trial.  Why clog up the courts with drug cases?   There are no Miranda Warnings, no Bill of Rights.  There is no presumption of innocence until proven guilty.  There is no languishing in prison complaining that there's nothing on TV.  There is no Posse Comitatus which is why the army had tanks rolling over the students in Tianiamin Square.
> 
> China had almost 2,000 executions last year.   Send over some hispanic cartel members and maybe that can be doubled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _I did not say that the drug cartels would be successful in China - but - that would NOT stop them if it meant big yens!  As for all that info you so gallantly gave, I would say that we should pray the drug cartels DO invade China.  BTW, the China of Mao is not the China of today._
Click to expand...


No.  The China of today is VERY much like the US was in the 1950s.   It is a land of the opportunity we once had and don't offer any more.  They still execute drug users on a wholesale basis.  They need to.  There are a lot of transplants pending and a fortune to be made in foreign organ sales.

I don't think that the cartels would go to China.  For one thing, it's not only the hispanic cartels members that would be sent to the vans, but all their customers as well.   It's not worth it if you only sell once or twice.


----------



## Xchel

yen? nope, that is Japanese...the Yuan is Chinese.  Like I pointed out the Euro is more valuable than the dollar by a good bit..yet it is the US where the drugs are mostly..the Europeans use drugs but not like Americans do.


----------



## Angelhair

Xchel said:


> yen? nope, that is Japanese...the Yuan is Chinese.  Like I pointed out the Euro is more valuable than the dollar by a good bit..yet it is the US where the drugs are mostly..the Europeans use drugs but not like Americans do.



_I stand corrected.  But I think they have other names for it also._


----------



## Wolfmoon

*2 severed heads found in Mexican capital - CNN.com*

*Mexico City, Mexico &#8211; On October 3, 2011 the police have found two male decapitated human heads. One of the heads was left on the pavement of a well-traveled road and the other was on the roof of a vehicle nearby. The heads were deliberately place in the district of the Mexico Defense Ministry and where its employees worked and live. The police are trying to identify the heads at this point. *

*There have been no arrest related to this crime as of yet.*


----------



## Wolfmoon

Mexican Couple Arrested with Ice Chest Filled with Body Parts

October 25, 2011

"In Acapulco, meanwhile, federal police said they caught a young woman and a young man as they were getting out of a car near a shopping mall with an ice chest that contained a decapitated head and other human remains. Police had followed them because the car matched the description in a kidnapping report.

Inside the vehicle, police said, they found another head inside another ice chest.

Police officers discovered the bound bodies of the victims in a car near Acapulco two hours after the arrest.

Federal police said 19-year-old Damaris Gomez leads a group if killers working for "the street sweeper" gang. The 21-year-old man riding with her is an alleged hit man, police said."


----------



## Wolfmoon

American Flag Burning Mexico City

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Emjwg4RTYIU&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Emjwg4RTYIU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Wolfmoon

WARNING: Graphic bloody contents of decapitated bodies in Acapulco crime scenes photos. 

Acapulco Decapitations

Photos:

http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=fp-yie9&va=acapulco+decapitations


----------



## Wolfmoon

*Mexico finds 16 burned bodies in drug lord's home state*

http://news.yahoo.com/mexico-finds-16-burned-bodies-drug-lords-home-211052599.html

Wednesday, November 23, 2011

MEXICO CITY (Reuters)  Mexican authorities found the burned bodies of 16 people in the home state of the country's most powerful drug lord, Joaquin "Shorty" Guzman.

Firefighters discovered the scorched corpses of 11 men and a woman in the back of a truck in a residential street in Culiacan.

Authorities were then alerted to a burning vehicle near a supermarket, the official said. There the charred bodies of four men were found stuffed into the back of a pickup truck, which appeared to have been set on fire by gasoline. Police are investigating.

Mexican President Felipe Calderon has deployed the army to crack down on powerful criminal gangs and some 45,000 people have died in the conflict since he took office.


----------



## Wolfmoon

*Woman/Man decapitated after anti-crime blog, police say*

http://www.azcentral.com/news/articles/2011/11/10/20111110mexico-man-decapitated-after-blogging.html

Thursday, Nov. 10, 2011

*MEXICO CITY * In my opinion, on Wednesday 11/9/11 a male human head was found in Nuevo Laredo just a stones throw across the border from Laredo, Texas. The mans head and corpse were found on a city main thoroughfare at the Christopher Columbus monument. _(Is this possibly a secret message to America, hint, hint?)_

The decapitated mans identity has not been revealed. We only know he was a Moderator for the "Nuevo Laredo en Vivo website and his moniker was "Rascatripas" or "Belly Scratcher." The website is used by the city's residents to denounce crime and warn each other about drug cartel gunfights and roadblocks.

Crime scene photos and commentary shot across the blog-o-sphere. The photos show a man cuffed behind his back lying belly down on a blood soaked note. His bloody head was strategically placed nearby. The note read, *"This happened to me for not understanding that I shouldn't report things on the social networks." *No one has claimed responsibility for the handy work which is strange because they all like to take credit where credit is due.

Many Mexican social network bloggers rely on the internet to get information about the drug cartels activities in order to keep their families safe and know where not to go. The Mexican government, police, radio and newspapers are too scared to report anything fearing that they will be the drug cartels next victims. So, I guess democracy and freedom of speech are pretty much in the toilet for *those people*. The bloggers fear the drug cartels are seeking them out. 

Nevertheless, the users of "Nuevo Laredo en Vivo" vowed to continue reporting criminals to authorities.

The deceased man, Rascatripas, posted on the website on Monday 11/7/11, he posted information that the drug cartels were occupying the riverside highway a road from Nuevo Laredo that goes to Ciudad Mier, Mexico. The drug cartels make a living off ambushes, robberies and hijacking which are frequent. This is probably the reason why the victim was killed because he interrupted commerce for the drug cartels. 

This the fourth decapitation since September 2011 when 2 women and 1 man were found in gruesome crimes scenes with similar notes attached to them. Two of the victims were strung up on a traffic light without their heads and partially clothed.

It is believed that all of the victims were killed to show the public, what would happen to them if they tell on the drug cartel especially, on any anti-crime websites. Or if they should tip off the military or police something unpleasant might happen to them or their family.

The border with Mexico is so wide open and there are too few Border agents to guard it effectively, the Mexican drug cartel will no doubt be trying to control American internet users next.


----------



## Wolfmoon

*It's in the Blood! No wonder they murder so many people in America.*

24 killed in drug cartel-plagued Mexican state - Yahoo! News

Wednesday, November 23, 2011

24 people dead and 17 of the victims' bodies were found burned in two pickup trucks.

Investigators found 12 bodies in the back of the truck, some of them handcuffed and wearing bulletproof vests.

Also Wednesday in Sinaloa, four men were shot to death in the town of Mocorito and another three were killed in the town of Guamuchil, Higuera said.


----------



## Cowman

Angelhair said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> legalize drugs then there will be no drug war for Zetas and Sinaloa to fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ONLY if drugs are legalized throughout the WORLD!  Stop producing drugs that addicts demand and maybe there might be better results.  Mexico are you listening?_
Click to expand...


Throughout the world wouldn't be the issue. It's the United States that is the issue. We are THE MAJOR consumer of nearly all drugs in the world... especially marijuana coming through from mexico. It is also a fact that Marijuana for the drug cartels is the number one money maker by far no holds barred. It's the least dangerous drug responsible for some of the deadliest crime in modern times.

All because we have puritans who still wish to have it illegal.

They're a boon to the cartels.


----------



## OODA_Loop

yes anything that is illegal and is a problem

if we legalize it

no problems !!!!!!


----------



## Katzndogz

We can legalize kidnapping next.

I am going to say something very unpopular.  It has to be said.

These killings have nothing to do with drugs or the war on drugs.  This kind of slaughter is done for the fun of it.  This is like the raucous genocide in Africa.

If drugs have anything to do with it at all, it's the killers getting drugged up before they start the killing parties.    Legalizing drugs will have no effect.


----------



## Cowman

Katzndogz said:


> We can legalize kidnapping next.
> 
> I am going to say something very unpopular.  It has to be said.
> 
> These killings have nothing to do with drugs or the war on drugs.  This kind of slaughter is done for the fun of it.  This is like the raucous genocide in Africa.
> 
> If drugs have anything to do with it at all, it's the killers getting drugged up before they start the killing parties.    Legalizing drugs will have no effect.



Are you seriously comparing kidnapping to marijuana smoking?

You. Are. A. Fucking. Idiot.

What you say is unpopular because it's wrong. There's a sadistic side to the murders absolutely, but the only reason it's done is because the Cartel has a stranglehold of fear over their people with insane amounts of money to be made. Marijuana is 60 percent of their profits. If you cut 60% of the profits out of any company in America they'd be in a world of hurt.

And don't give me that shit about, "they'll just sell to other countries." because it's wrong, and United States is the only country that takes in the sheer volume of drugs that Mexico Cartels traffick in.


Somebody doesn't fucking understand economics.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Katzndogz said:


> We can legalize kidnapping next.
> 
> I am going to say something very unpopular. It has to be said.
> 
> These killings have nothing to do with drugs or the war on drugs. This kind of slaughter is done for the fun of it. This is like the raucous genocide in Africa.
> 
> If drugs have anything to do with it at all, it's the killers getting drugged up before they start the killing parties. Legalizing drugs will have no effect.


 
In my opinion, You're absolutely right about some Mexicans in Mexico they love to slaughter and commit heinous mayhem they love to torture people and they have for centuries. They go out and kill people just so they can feed their pet big cats in their private zoos. They are as bad as the Middle East! 

The population of Mexico is relatively low considering how they reproduce like jack rabbits. They&#8217;re killing off their population for fun and the numbers show it. 

The Mexican people are sitting ducks because they have no guns to fight back. They depend on the corrupt Mexican government who's secretly working for the drug cartels. They do the minimum to keep people safe so they can continue to receive the stupid-o American&#8217;s funding. It&#8217;s all just a big game for the Mexican and American governments. They&#8217;re just having fun spending the taxpayer&#8217;s money.

Anyone who wants to legalize drugs should get a free lobotomy and then they would feel like they are always on that special high. It&#8217;s pretty much the &#8220;Old Druggies&#8221; that want to legalize drugs in America. It&#8217;s their &#8220;Get Rich Scheme&#8221; because they know so much about selling drugs already and all they need is drugs to be legal so they won&#8217;t go back to jail.


----------



## MikeK

Xchel said:


> legalize drugs then there will be no drug war for Zetas and Sinaloa to fight.


There ya go!


----------



## Cowman

Wolfmoon said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can legalize kidnapping next.
> 
> I am going to say something very unpopular. It has to be said.
> 
> These killings have nothing to do with drugs or the war on drugs. This kind of slaughter is done for the fun of it. This is like the raucous genocide in Africa.
> 
> If drugs have anything to do with it at all, it's the killers getting drugged up before they start the killing parties. Legalizing drugs will have no effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, You're absolutely right about some Mexicans in Mexico they love to slaughter and commit heinous mayhem they love to torture people and they have for centuries. They go out and kill people just so they can feed their pet big cats in their private zoos. They are as bad as the Middle East!
> 
> The population of Mexico is relatively low considering how they reproduce like jack rabbits. They&#8217;re killing off their population for fun and the numbers show it.
> 
> The Mexican people are sitting ducks because they have no guns to fight back. They depend on the corrupt Mexican government who's secretly working for the drug cartels. They do the minimum to keep people safe so they can continue to receive the stupid-o American&#8217;s funding. It&#8217;s all just a big game for the Mexican and American governments. They&#8217;re just having fun spending the taxpayer&#8217;s money.
> 
> Anyone who wants to legalize drugs should get a free lobotomy and then they would feel like they are always on that special high. It&#8217;s pretty much the &#8220;Old Druggies&#8221; that want to legalize drugs in America. It&#8217;s their &#8220;Get Rich Scheme&#8221; because they know so much about selling drugs already and all they need is drugs to be legal so they won&#8217;t go back to jail.
Click to expand...


What the fuck dude... now I get why you're pretty much the only one posting threads in the immigration section. You're a die hard xenophobic bordering on racist.

Mexicans love to slaughter and commit heinous crimes? Yeah... see that's where I draw my commentary from.

You indirectly support the cartels by being so adamant about keeping marijuana illegal. You keep it illegal, they rake in the money, you get a moral high. See the thing is, the drug cartels have lobbyists in Washington trying to keep it illegal as well. You're doing the same job, except not on the payroll.


----------



## Sarah G

Cowman said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can legalize kidnapping next.
> 
> I am going to say something very unpopular. It has to be said.
> 
> These killings have nothing to do with drugs or the war on drugs. This kind of slaughter is done for the fun of it. This is like the raucous genocide in Africa.
> 
> If drugs have anything to do with it at all, it's the killers getting drugged up before they start the killing parties. Legalizing drugs will have no effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, You're absolutely right about some Mexicans in Mexico they love to slaughter and commit heinous mayhem they love to torture people and they have for centuries. They go out and kill people just so they can feed their pet big cats in their private zoos. They are as bad as the Middle East!
> 
> The population of Mexico is relatively low considering how they reproduce like jack rabbits. Theyre killing off their population for fun and the numbers show it.
> 
> The Mexican people are sitting ducks because they have no guns to fight back. They depend on the corrupt Mexican government who's secretly working for the drug cartels. They do the minimum to keep people safe so they can continue to receive the stupid-o Americans funding. Its all just a big game for the Mexican and American governments. Theyre just having fun spending the taxpayers money.
> 
> Anyone who wants to legalize drugs should get a free lobotomy and then they would feel like they are always on that special high. Its pretty much the Old Druggies that want to legalize drugs in America. Its their Get Rich Scheme because they know so much about selling drugs already and all they need is drugs to be legal so they wont go back to jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck dude... now I get why you're pretty much the only one posting threads in the immigration section. You're a die hard xenophobic bordering on racist.
> 
> Mexicans love to slaughter and commit heinous crimes? Yeah... see that's where I draw my commentary from.
> 
> You indirectly support the cartels by being so adamant about keeping marijuana illegal. You keep it illegal, they rake in the money, you get a moral high. See the thing is, the drug cartels have lobbyists in Washington trying to keep it illegal as well. You're doing the same job, except not on the payroll.
Click to expand...


Bordering?  He's a big fat racist.


----------



## Cowman

Sarah G said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, You're absolutely right about some Mexicans in Mexico they love to slaughter and commit heinous mayhem they love to torture people and they have for centuries. They go out and kill people just so they can feed their pet big cats in their private zoos. They are as bad as the Middle East!
> 
> The population of Mexico is relatively low considering how they reproduce like jack rabbits. Theyre killing off their population for fun and the numbers show it.
> 
> The Mexican people are sitting ducks because they have no guns to fight back. They depend on the corrupt Mexican government who's secretly working for the drug cartels. They do the minimum to keep people safe so they can continue to receive the stupid-o Americans funding. Its all just a big game for the Mexican and American governments. Theyre just having fun spending the taxpayers money.
> 
> Anyone who wants to legalize drugs should get a free lobotomy and then they would feel like they are always on that special high. Its pretty much the Old Druggies that want to legalize drugs in America. Its their Get Rich Scheme because they know so much about selling drugs already and all they need is drugs to be legal so they wont go back to jail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck dude... now I get why you're pretty much the only one posting threads in the immigration section. You're a die hard xenophobic bordering on racist.
> 
> Mexicans love to slaughter and commit heinous crimes? Yeah... see that's where I draw my commentary from.
> 
> You indirectly support the cartels by being so adamant about keeping marijuana illegal. You keep it illegal, they rake in the money, you get a moral high. See the thing is, the drug cartels have lobbyists in Washington trying to keep it illegal as well. You're doing the same job, except not on the payroll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bordering?  He's a big fat racist.
Click to expand...


I'll take your word for it. Haven't really been exposed much. I'm sure given more posts I would have pieced it all together.


----------



## Wolfmoon

In my opinion I heard on Fox News that the sharks in Mexico's ocean are so conditioned to the drug cartel throwing human bodies into the water they are now conditioned to think it is food.

PETA (People eating tasty animals) should get right down to old Meeheeco and stop those nasty drug lords from feeding tiger unsafe meat that&#8217;s probably infected with incurable tuberculosis or Hanson&#8217;s disease (leprosy).

---

A new victim in Mexico's drug wars: Narco-pets - National International Pets | Examiner.com

While exotic animals are mostly used by kingpins to show off their wealth, there are reports that Mexico&#8217;s drug rulers have other perverted uses, such as *feeding their victims to large carnivores.*Authorities also believe that the drug cartels are now trafficking these animals, specifically big cats, to the US along with their drugs.

----

Jesus 'The King' Zambada's Pets Strain Mexico's Zoos
Jesus 'The King' Zambada's Pets Strain Mexico's Zoos

Leaders of the ruthless Mexican Zetas cartel have been rumored to *feed victims to lions and tigers *kept in their properties, local media have reported.

---

"Los Zetas": Who they are and why they need to be stopped
[URL]http://www.helium.com/items/982968-los-zetas-who-they-are-and-why-they-need-to-be-stopped[/URL]

It is said their (drug cartel) ways of killing are so barbaric, that many who have worked for them try to escape from the clutches of the organized network, by changing their identities. Those who have escaped report the burning and dismemberment of innocent people, who have disappeared. *They say it is common for the "Los Zetas" to feed people to wild tigers*, once they have extracted what they want from them. Paying protection to them instead of the "Mexican mafia" underground is becoming commonplace at border town now days.

----

Drug Lords In Mexico Feed Their Enemies To Tigers, Use Animals As Drug Mules

http://articles.businessinsider.com/2011-09-22/news/30188382_1_drug-war-private-zoos-exotic-pets

The Mexican drug war keeps out-crazying itself. We're sending the CIA down there and now Mexican cops are operating here. The latest: drug barons are building private zoos filled with big cats, symbolizing their own status as apex predators.
Oh, and the *narco-gangsters are reportedly feeding their competitors to the beasts.*

*----*

*Mexican drug lords enjoy exotic 'narco zoos' *
*Gangsters keep tigers, lions and parrots but police aren't sure where to send animals when owners are arrested.*

Members of the Zeta gang, one of Mexico&#8217;s most brutal and comprised of former military commandos, *reportedly feed their enemies to backyard tigers.*"It does not surprise me that traffickers are feeding their competitors to animals in private zoos," Jeon, from _Global Animal_ magazine, said. "I am sure if they could organize fights between the tigers, they would."


----


Captured drug kingpin pets strain Mexico's zoos

http://www.chron.com/news/article/Captured-drug-kingpin-pets-strain-Mexico-s-zoos-2174068.php


Mexican forces have discovered *drug cartel private zoos* *that housed tigers*, panthers and lions among other animals of exotic breeds, though the federal Attorney General's Office, which supervises all seizures from drug gangs, couldn't provide an exact count of the number of animals seized.


----

Suspected drug dealers in Mexico leave exotic pets behind
http://www.usatoday.com/news/world/2008-12-16-narco-pets_N.htm


----------



## Wolfmoon

Oh yeah, Americans are racists for wanting the Federal Immigration Laws enforced and for pointing out that the illegal aliens who are coming over the Southern border are a problem and menace to America.

The term "illegal alien" is not a race of people. It is a group of people from different countries who are breaking the United States Federal immigration laws. Using the term "illegal alien" is NOT a racist remark or a racial slur. It is a term created and used in the Federal Immigration Laws describing law breakers.

IMO, otherwise known as &#8220;Crimigrants.&#8221; 

----

*Many illegals that cross our borders have Multi-Drug Resistant Tuberculosis.*
The Journal of American Physicians and Surgeons
"Illegal Aliens and American Medicine", PDF format
Page 8
http://www.jpands.org/jpands1001.htm

----

*The illegal aliens are bringing Leprosy into the United States.*
Cases of Leprosy on The Rise in The U.S. - The New York Times 
http://www.stevequayle.com/News.alert/03_Disease/030226.leprosy.in.US.html

*LEPROSY, HEPATITIS AND TUBERCULOSIS RISING FAST IN THE U.S.*
http://www.libertypost.org/cgi-bin/readart.cgi?ArtNum=78621

.


----------



## Wolfmoon

*Illegal immigrants bring diseases into States*

This is a huge biological threat to the citizens of the United States. New strains of tuberculosis that are resistant to drug treatment have developed, and research by the Indiana University of Medicine affirmed it was introduced into the United States by *Mexican Nationals.*

A tuberculosis outbreak involving 131 immigrants occurred at a South Carolina *poultry plant* just a few weeks ago.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Thanksgiving Massacre!

*26 bodies found in Guadalajara, a sign of rising mafia violence*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/americas/19-bodies-found-in-mexicos-second-largest-city/2011/11/24/gIQAaIUwsN_story.html

Thursday, November 24, 2011

Guadalajara, Mexico  On Thanksgiving morning Police found 26 dead bodies stuffed into 3 cars. All the victims were men and they all had a bullet to the brain. There was a message left but the police chief didnt want to say what it said. The men were gagged and hog tied.

Guadalajara is Mexicos 2nd biggest city and is home to Mexicos billion-dollar methamphetamine trade. It is speculated that the Zeta drug cartel are trying to muscle in and take over new territory. 

The city is expected to host the International Book Fair on Saturday, 11/26/11 there are 600,000 tourists expected to show up. Isnt that lovely  Such a peaceful people...


----------



## Katzndogz

Cowman said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can legalize kidnapping next.
> 
> I am going to say something very unpopular.  It has to be said.
> 
> These killings have nothing to do with drugs or the war on drugs.  This kind of slaughter is done for the fun of it.  This is like the raucous genocide in Africa.
> 
> If drugs have anything to do with it at all, it's the killers getting drugged up before they start the killing parties.    Legalizing drugs will have no effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously comparing kidnapping to marijuana smoking?
> 
> You. Are. A. Fucking. Idiot.
> 
> What you say is unpopular because it's wrong. There's a sadistic side to the murders absolutely, but the only reason it's done is because the Cartel has a stranglehold of fear over their people with insane amounts of money to be made. Marijuana is 60 percent of their profits. If you cut 60% of the profits out of any company in America they'd be in a world of hurt.
> 
> And don't give me that shit about, "they'll just sell to other countries." because it's wrong, and United States is the only country that takes in the sheer volume of drugs that Mexico Cartels traffick in.
> 
> 
> Somebody doesn't fucking understand economics.
Click to expand...


You have absolutely NO understanding of what's really happening.   You can't remove the profit from criminal activity by legalizing criminal activity.  Once the profit from one activity is threatened, the criminal will just move on to another criminal activity.  If competition is too fierce in drug running, the field of kidnapping is wide open.   The kidnapping and beheading of entire busloads of tourists have nothing at all to do with drugs or drug profits.   It's for the fun of it.   It's also to train children in getting over fear and revulsion in killing innocents.  The reason why these murders are occurring is because there is a lot of money to be made in kidnapping and killing others.  A LOT of money.  Criminals in the US have turned to kidnapping and killing beloved family pets for money.  Should we legalize killing pets to take the profit out?

Nothing would please me more than to see the US government become the newest cartel on the block pushing their own newly minted legal drugs in direct competition with the existing cartels.


----------



## Cowman

Katzndogz said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can legalize kidnapping next.
> 
> I am going to say something very unpopular.  It has to be said.
> 
> These killings have nothing to do with drugs or the war on drugs.  This kind of slaughter is done for the fun of it.  This is like the raucous genocide in Africa.
> 
> If drugs have anything to do with it at all, it's the killers getting drugged up before they start the killing parties.    Legalizing drugs will have no effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously comparing kidnapping to marijuana smoking?
> 
> You. Are. A. Fucking. Idiot.
> 
> What you say is unpopular because it's wrong. There's a sadistic side to the murders absolutely, but the only reason it's done is because the Cartel has a stranglehold of fear over their people with insane amounts of money to be made. Marijuana is 60 percent of their profits. If you cut 60% of the profits out of any company in America they'd be in a world of hurt.
> 
> And don't give me that shit about, "they'll just sell to other countries." because it's wrong, and United States is the only country that takes in the sheer volume of drugs that Mexico Cartels traffick in.
> 
> 
> Somebody doesn't fucking understand economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have absolutely NO understanding of what's really happening.   You can't remove the profit from criminal activity by legalizing criminal activity.  Once the profit from one activity is threatened, the criminal will just move on to another criminal activity.  If competition is too fierce in drug running, the field of kidnapping is wide open.   The kidnapping and beheading of entire busloads of tourists have nothing at all to do with drugs or drug profits.   It's for the fun of it.   It's also to train children in getting over fear and revulsion in killing innocents.  The reason why these murders are occurring is because there is a lot of money to be made in kidnapping and killing others.  A LOT of money.  Criminals in the US have turned to kidnapping and killing beloved family pets for money.  Should we legalize killing pets to take the profit out?
> 
> Nothing would please me more than to see the US government become the newest cartel on the block pushing their own newly minted legal drugs in direct competition with the existing cartels.
Click to expand...


Are you retarded and that economically challenged? There IS NO OTHER ACTIVITY that is more profitable to the cartel than marijuana. They have to fund their other operations with the money they make from marijuana.

Please tell me exactly what the cartel is going to turn to next after marijuana that would generate 60% of their profits that they'd lose from it becoming legal? You must be some kind of retard. They can't just crank up their cocaine sales or any of their other drugs. Not enough demand to generate that kind of money.

You're one perturbed individual. You want the cartels to have their marijuana money out of some baseless fear that they can somehow miraculously create another equally great moneymaking operation. You think the cartel is just holding off on kidnapping as a safety net? "Oh well we won't kidnap quite as much as we could because we have all this marijuana money coming in. We could easily make up for it though if our marijuana money would stop coming"

You're the cartel's best friend. Idiot.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Legalizing drugs will cause more people to drink alcohol. It always has and always will. Then they&#8217;ll get in their cars and kill people with them. Many bad decisions have been made while high and drunk.

It's useless to try to convince the druggie or people who are inline to make a lot of money off illegal drugs, why the morality of it is wrong. Or why we should not legalize drugs because they don&#8217;t want to understand. They&#8217;re just hoping the Sheep People will go along with them and help them legalize drugs in America so they can make money. 

The Americans who read the newspapers see what the drug users are doing while they&#8217;re high on drugs and what they are capable of. Newspapers across this nation have been filled with stories of the actions of the drug users committing stupid self-inflicted acts to more serious crimes of rape, robbery and murder.

Many drug users commit heinous crimes while their high and then they face the consequences in front of the judges when their straight.

The druggies are doing everything from rolling over on their babies in beds and on couches and smothering them to raping 90 year old women and everything in-between. The legalization of drugs is not good for any civilized society. The American people realize that thankfully.  It&#8217;s the die-hard drug users who want drugs legalized.


----------



## Cowman

Wolfmoon said:


> Legalizing drugs will cause more people to drink alcohol. It always has and always will. Then theyll get in their cars and kill people with them. Many bad decisions have been made while high and drunk.
> 
> It's useless to try to convince the druggie or people who are inline to make a lot of money off illegal drugs, why the morality of it is wrong. Or why we should not legalize drugs because they dont want to understand. Theyre just hoping the Sheep People will go along with them and help them legalize drugs in America so they can make money.
> 
> The Americans who read the newspapers see what the drug users do while theyre high on drugs and what they are capable of. Newspapers across this nation have been filled with stories of the actions of drug users committing stupid self-inflicted acts to murder.
> 
> Many drug users commit heinous crimes while their high and then face the consequences in front of the judges when their straight.
> 
> The druggies are doing everything from rolling over on their babies in bed and on couches and smothering them to raping 90 year old women and everything in-between. The legalization of drugs is not good for any civilized society. The American people realize that thankfully and its the die-hard drug users who continue to want drugs legalized.




Look at you. You're continuing to make ridiculous excuses to line the pockets of the drug cartels.



> Legalizing drugs will cause more people to drink alcohol. It always has and always will. Then theyll get in their cars and kill people with them. Many bad decisions have been made while high and drunk.



Are you shitting me? That's your reason to not legalize marijuana? Quit making up defensive plays to keep the cartels rolling in dough.


----------



## Wolfmoon

it's worse now.

The National Center for Victims of Crime - Library/Document Viewer

More than half of all the people arrested in the United States test positive for illegal drugs.(National Institute of Justice, U.S. Department of Justice, 2007).

Many addicts commit crimes to get money to buy drugs. At least a quarter of men who commit acts of domestic violence also have drug abuse problems. (Ibid.)

In the 2004 Survey of Inmates in State and Federal Correction Facilities, 32% of State prisoners and 26% of Federal prisoners said they had committed their current offense while under the influence of drugs. Among State prisoners, drug offenders (44%) and property offenders (39%) reported the highest incidence of drug use at the time of the offense. Among Federal prisoners, drug offenders (32%) and violent offenders (24%) were the most likely to report drug use at the time of their crimes. (Department of Justice, Office of Justice Programs, 2006).

In 2004, 17% of State prisoners and 18% of Federal inmates said they committed their current offense to obtain money for drugs. (Ibid.)


----------



## Wolfmoon

Wolfmoon said:


> Thanksgiving Massacre!
> 
> *26 bodies found in Guadalajara, a sign of rising mafia violence*
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/americas/19-bodies-found-in-mexicos-second-largest-city/2011/11/24/gIQAaIUwsN_story.html
> 
> Thursday, November 24, 2011
> 
> Guadalajara, Mexico  On Thanksgiving morning Police found 26 dead bodies stuffed into 3 cars. All the victims were men and they all had a bullet to the brain. There was a message left but the police chief didnt want to say what it said. The men were gagged and hog tied.
> 
> Guadalajara is Mexicos 2nd biggest city and is home to Mexicos billion-dollar methamphetamine trade. It is speculated that the Zeta drug cartel are trying to muscle in and take over new territory.
> 
> The city is expected to host the International Book Fair on Saturday, 11/26/11 there are 600,000 tourists expected to show up. Isnt that lovely Such a peaceful people...


 
Bodies identified in Mexico mass slaying

http://washingtonexaminer.com/news/world/2011/11/bodies-identified-mexico-mass-slaying

11/25/11

A baker, a truck driver, a soft-drink vendor and a dental technician were among the 26 men found bound, gagged, slain and left in the center of Guadalajara, a state prosecutor said Friday.

Written in motor oil on the victims' bodies were the names of the Zetas and Millenium drug cartels.

Such little lambs they're just so cuddly.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Impact of Drugs on Society - National Drug Threat Assessment 2010

In 2007, there were approximately 1.8 million admissions to state-licensed treatment facilities for illicit drug dependence or abuse. The highest percentage of admissions reported opiates as the primary drug of choice (31%, primarily heroin) followed by marijuana/hashish (27%), cocaine (22%), and stimulants (13%).

----


National Drug Threat Assessment 2010

This report provides policymakers, law enforcement executives, resource planners, and counterdrug program coordinators with strategic intelligence regarding the threat posed to the United States by the trafficking and abuse of illicit drugs. The assessment highlights strategic trends in the production, transportation, distribution, and abuse of illegal and controlled prescription drugs. It also presents strategic intelligence regarding the operational trends and tendencies of drug trafficking organizations and street gangs that distribute illegal drugs and highlight drug trafficking trends along the Southwest Border.

*Change Notice:* May 25, 2010--The _National Drug Threat Assessment 2010_ was updated to reflect information regarding alien smuggling that was provided to the National Drug Intelligence Center after initial publication. Changes were made in the _U.S. Southwest Border Smuggling and Violence_ section in the paragraph after the second textbox and the last two paragraphs of the section.

Click on Links below:

*Contents*

Executive Summary

Impact of Drugs on Society

The Demand for Illicit Drugs

The Consequences of Illicit Drug Use

Impact on Health and Health Care Systems

Impact on Crime and Criminal Justice Systems

Impact on Productivity

Impact on the Environment

Drug Trafficking Organizations

Drug Trafficking by Criminal Gangs

U.S. Southwest Border Smuggling and Violence

Drug Movement Into and Within the United States

Overland Smuggling Into the United States

Maritime Smuggling Directly Into the United States

Air Smuggling Into the United States

The Flow of Drugs Within the United States

Drug Availability in the United States

Cocaine Availability

Heroin Availability

Methamphetamine Availability

Marijuana Availability

MDMA Availability

Controlled Prescription Drugs 

Illicit Finance

Vulnerabilities

Outlook

*Appendix A*: Maps

*Appendix B*: Tables

*Appendix C*: Scope and Methodology

Sources


----------



## Angelhair

Wolfmoon said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanksgiving Massacre!
> 
> *26 bodies found in Guadalajara, a sign of rising mafia violence*
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/americas/19-bodies-found-in-mexicos-second-largest-city/2011/11/24/gIQAaIUwsN_story.html
> 
> Thursday, November 24, 2011
> 
> Guadalajara, Mexico  On Thanksgiving morning Police found 26 dead bodies stuffed into 3 cars. All the victims were men and they all had a bullet to the brain. There was a message left but the police chief didnt want to say what it said. The men were gagged and hog tied.
> 
> Guadalajara is Mexicos 2nd biggest city and is home to Mexicos billion-dollar methamphetamine trade. It is speculated that the Zeta drug cartel are trying to muscle in and take over new territory.
> 
> The city is expected to host the International Book Fair on Saturday, 11/26/11 there are 600,000 tourists expected to show up. Isnt that lovely Such a peaceful people...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bodies identified in Mexico mass slaying
> 
> http://washingtonexaminer.com/news/world/2011/11/bodies-identified-mexico-mass-slaying
> 
> 11/25/11
> 
> A baker, a truck driver, a soft-drink vendor and a dental technician were among the 26 men found bound, gagged, slain and left in the center of Guadalajara, a state prosecutor said Friday.
> 
> Written in motor oil on the victims' bodies were the names of the Zetas and Millenium drug cartels.
> 
> Such little lambs they're just so cuddly.
Click to expand...


_I guess now that more bodies are being identified as common folk, the mexican government will cease and desist from saying that ALL these killings are ALL drug related???  I guess they will have to find another means to cover their inept proverbial ASS!!!!_


----------



## OldUSAFSniper

Somebody tell me the difference between the Mexican government and any other third-world shit hole government (Congo, Rwanda, Iran, North Korea, etc.)?  The only difference I know is that this third-world shit hole sits right on our southern border.

Some 40,000 Mexicans lost their lives last year to this violence.  If you have to live in Mexico City, you better have a security detail that rivals Obama's.  Kidnapping and extortion is so rampant that it's expected.  And people wonder why in the world some of these people will risk everything to climb a fence or swim a river to get to the United States.

Most of you know me and you know that I am a conservative, card carrying member of the Tea Party.  But I have to tell you that if I was a Mexican, I would try and try and try as many times as possible to cross that border.  Legally, illegally... wouldn't make me any difference.  Providing for your family is a basic instinct.

What's the answer?  All I know is that legalizing marijuana and drugs is an ignorant solution.  Gee, we can't keep people from doing destructive things to themselves so let's get tax money off of it.  And then of course, their is the collateral damage from drugs.  The people killed outright by people who are driving high and those that go to work stoned and accidentally run a fork lift over a worker.  

I also know that I am CONCERNED that this kind of crap will spill over the border into one of the border states more than it already has.  That is why Obama and who ever replaces him in 2012 better get off their ass and get some boots on the ground at the border.  They've got a WAR going on down there.  We need to respond to this threat like it's a WAR and not like it's some disagreement between political parties...

Tough situation.  But AMERICAN INTERESTS are all that I'm concerned about...


----------



## Katzndogz

Those kinds of killings are usually training murders.  Used to get killers used to murdering innocent people.  Most of the time, these killers are kids.  Not long ago a 14 year old was captured.  He said he started training when he was 11.


----------



## Wolfmoon

*49 decapitated bodies found in Mexico*

http://articles.cnn.com/2012-05-13/americas/world_americas_mexico-remains_1_zetas-rival-cartels-jorge-domene?_s=PM:AMERICAS

May 13, 2012

Mexican authorities found at least 49 decapitated and dismembered bodies along a highway in a northern border state Sunday morning, officials said.

The remains were left along the road in Nuevo Leon state, between the cities of Monterrey and Reynosa.

A message written on a wall nearby appeared to refer to the Zetas drug cartel.


----------



## MikeK

Someone I knew back in the seventies moved to Mexico.  He told me he'd bought a nice little villa with a pool for $125k and he has a housemaid who comes in and cleans, does laundry and irons three times a week for $35.  He said there are thousands of American ex-patriot retirees living in Mexico and they love it there.    

I wish I had his address and phone number.


----------



## MikeK

OldUSAFSniper said:


> [...]
> 
> What's the answer?  All I know is that legalizing marijuana and drugs is an ignorant solution.


Really?  And what do you call the War On Drugs which has been going on since 1982,  has cost a fortune, has imprisoned more citizens for non-violent, non-larcenous "offenses" than Russia and China combined, and has done absolutely nothing to diminish the use of recreational drugs.  In fact, every known recreational drug is more readily available today than in '82 -- and they cost less.

I do not advocate sweeping legalization of all recreational drugs because some are highly addictive and biologically harmful.  But why do you oppose legalization of marijuana?  Do you believe if marijuana were legally available to adults everyone (but you, of course) would run right out and buy a pound?  Or are you one of those who believe the things portrayed in _Reefer Madness_ are factual?

You should know that marijuana was decriminalized (virtually legal) in New York City throughout the 1970s and all the results were positive.  Arrest rates were reduced significantly and there was no increase in crime, nor was there an increase in the use of dangerous drugs or DUI.  In fact there were absolutely no negative effects at all.  

So why the resumption of enforcement of marijuana prohibition?  Ronald Reagan, the demented right-wing puppet and his ditzy, quaalude junkie wife, Nancy.  

If you choose not to believe what I've told you about New York City you can research the effects of pot decriminalization in The Netherlands.  Marijuana has been legally available to adults there since 1976 and the only problem they've had is with "drug tourism," which involves increased outgoing smuggling activity.  What they've done about it is restrict pot sales to Dutch citizens only.  



> Gee, we can't keep people from doing destructive things to themselves so let's get tax money off of it.


There is absolutely nothing _destructive_ about marijuana use by adults.  So why not derive the substantial tax benefit a legal marijuana (and hemp) crop would provide?


----------



## Wolfmoon

Happy Independence Day in Mexico turns into blood bath

Sunday, September 16, 2012

JALISCO, MEXICO -- The pro-illegal alien supporters should all go Tizapan el Alto to celebrate Mexico&#8217;s Independence Day because that&#8217;s where all the fun is apparently. The authorities were called to a farm used as a dumping ground where they found 17 men laying in a heap alongside the highway.

The dead men were nude and were all dismembered and they had chains around their necks. Police said that they had been mutilated and their bodies had been stacked near a highway in between Guadalajara and Morelia. The men had been murdered in another location and then their bodied were dumped by the road miles away.

The state prosecutor acted like this sort of thing happens all the time and its common place. &#8220;Mexico's crime groups regularly leave behind such grisly remains as they battle for control of trafficking routes and markets&#8221;. _(To America people, be scared.)_ He didn&#8217;t know who killed the men only that the usual suspects were:

Organized Crime Groups and The Drug Cartels:

Familia Michoacana
Caballeros Templarios
Zeta Drug Cartel
Jalisco Nueva Generacion Cartel

It was reported that last week one group the Caballeros put up nasty banners for the Zetas to read. _(It probally said something like "Yo mama&#8217;s so fat that she sat on your dad and swallowed him".)_  Anyway whatever the signs said it got them pretty mad. Let that be a lesson learned if you threaten and piss off the Zetas they will put your head in a sack and mail it to your mother. Or they&#8217;ll just carve you up and leave you and your friends in a pile on the side of the road in parts and pieces. 

In the same area a shoot-out with the police and an armed convoy of bad guys was reported on September 10th, Monday 2 people were killed and 2 wounded.  

&#8220;In May, authorities found *18 human heads* and remains packed into two abandoned cars along the highway connecting Chapala and Guadalajara, Jalisco.&#8221;

&#8220;On Friday, September 14, 2012 in Tamaulipas, 16 bodies were found across the state just two days after the arrest there of one of the region&#8217;s top drug bosses, Gulf Cartel head Eduardo Costilla Sanchez. *Nine of the bodies were found in Nuevo Laredo along the Texas border *and seven were found in near the town of San Fernando, where 74 dead migrants were found in August, 2010.&#8221;

Does anyone think we should close the border before the violence spills over more than it already has? I do.



*SOURCE:*

17 mutilated bodies found in central Mexico
http://news.yahoo.com/17-mutilated-bodies-found-central-mexico-183548193.html

.


----------



## Wolfmoon

*Nearly 50 mutilated bodies dumped on Mexico highway *

*http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/47403755/ns/world_news-americas/t/nearly-mutilated-bodies-dumped-mexico-highway/*

*Zetas drug gang claims responsibility *

*CADEREYTA JIMENEZ, MEXICO * Suspected drug gang killers dumped 49 headless bodies on a highway near Mexico's northern city of Monterrey in one of the country's worst atrocities in recent years. 

The mutilated corpses of 43 men and 6 women, whose hands and feet had also been cut off, were found in a pile on a highway in the municipality of Cadereyta Jimenez in the early hours of Sunday, officials from the state of Nuevo Leon said.

The brutal Zetas drug gang claimed responsibility for the murders in a message found at the scene.


----------



## Wolfmoon

23 bodies found hanging from a bridge and or stuffed into iceboxes and garbage bags on the U.S. border.

Friday, May 4, 2012

*MEXICO CITY--* There is two different locations that the police discovered the 23 dead people. First Location they found 5 men and 4 women hanging from a bridge in Nuevo Laredo a couple of miles across the border from Laredo, Texas. Doesn&#8217;t it just make ya feel all warm and fuzzy inside? They&#8217;re such a peaceful people and hard workers too. One was probably mowing lawns in America last week. The police don&#8217;t know who was responsible for the murders probably because if they knew they&#8217;d end up dead too, true story. Evidently, The Zeta drug cartel left a message at the scene. That should have given them some indication. The Zeta cartel was founded by deserters from the Mexican Special Forces, so they have skills Para military skills.

A few hours later at a second location the authorities found 14 people who were mutilated and dismembered and shoved into old ice boxes and Hefty garbage bags and delivered near the police station in Nuevo Laredo. I guess they didn&#8217;t want the police to miss them. People living in Laredo, Texas can actually walk to Nuevo Laredo, Mexico over the international bridge. 

&#8220;More than 50,000 people have died in drug-related violence in Mexico since President Felipe Calderon launched a crackdown on traffickers after taking office in late 2006 and deployed tens of thousands of federal police and soldiers across Mexico.&#8221;

In June police found 14 bloody, dead men piled in a minivan parked near the town hall in Nuevo Laredo. Gee, that must be a swell city. A couple of days later a grenade went off inside a car in front of the police station. 

&#8220;At least 20 suspected drug gang members, one police officer and a soldier have been killed in six confrontations in Sinaloa, Mexico since April 28&#8221;.

All these murders and no one seems to know anything about anything and no one is ever arrested, I wonder why?



*SOURCE:*

*23 bodies found hanging, dumped in Mexico drug cartel war*
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/05/04/us-mexico-drugs-idUSBRE8431D120120504

.


----------



## Wolfmoon

*Journalists Hacked 2 Bits*

In my opinion,

*MEXICO, CITY &#8211;* In 2012 Reporters Without Borders says that world&#8217;s deadliest countries for journalists are:

1. Pakistan
2. Iraq
3. Mexico 

In 2011 the Mexican National Commission on Human Rights said that, since 2000, 70 journalists had been killed and 13 were missing. There have also been 22 attacks on media organizations.&#8221;

The Mexican newspapers in Mexico have had everything happen to them from their employees being abducted while sitting in traffic to their buildings being bombed with grenades and attacked with assault weapons during business hours. 

Some journalist have been dragged out of their houses and chopped to bits and pieces for the articles they have written showing the drug people in &#8220;A Bad Light&#8221;. The journalists are deathly afraid as a group some writers actually flee their homes to escape death because of all the death threats they receive. 

The journalists are usually brutally murdered and displayed as a warning to others who dare to write negative things about dirty cops or the drug gangs. The police rarely, if not at all ,ever solved their murders. Freedom of Speech is stifled by murder in Mexico. Open your mouth against the drug cartels and they will kill you is the "Golden Rule". 

If we Americans don&#8217;t want that in our streets then we must demand that our politicians close the southern border. As it is, anyone can traipse across the border easily even women and small children cross the border with ease. 

*JOURNALISTS KILLED:*

On Saturday, April 26, 2012 

*Regina Martinez* was a journalist from Xalapa, Mexico she worked in Veracruz for Mexico largest news magazine called Proceso. She wrote about the goings on with the drug traffickers and the many dirty cops who worked for the drug cartels. They didn&#8217;t like her writing and her body was found in Xalapa she had been beaten to a bloody pulp and suffocated. The United Nations' human rights office in Geneva condemned her death. That doesn&#8217;t do her any good now because she&#8217;d dead. She may have been killed by the same people who were supposed to protect her, the police.

Tuesday, June 21, 2011 

*Miguel Angel Lopez Velasco*, 55 was an editor and writer for Notiver newspaper he wrote about politics and crime. Armed thugs charged his Veracruz home in the early morning hours and shot him to death. They also killed wife *Agustina *and their son, *Misael *who was only 21 yrs. old.

Wednesday, July 27, 2011 

The body of *Yolanda Ordaz de la Cruz* was found dumped in front of a competitive newspapers building she had her throat cut. The police say unknown suspects killed Yolanda Ordaz in Notiver, Mexico. She made her living by being a police reporter she was a long time employee. Her murder remains a mystery. 

Thursday, May 3, 2012 

Two journalists *Guillermo Luna* who had worked for the Veracruznews and *Gabriel Huge *who worked as a police reporter in Notiver, Mexico were found dead. Their mutilated remains and heads were pulled up from the bottom of a canal. Both men were stuffed into large plastic garbage bags and they had been hacked to bits. Their bodies were found in the town of Boca del Rio in the eastern state of Veracruz. 

One of Gabriel Luna&#8217;s co-workers said that Luna had received death threats shortly before his death and that he stayed out of state as much as he possibly could because he was in fear of his life. 

There were 2 other mutilated water logged bodies found in garbage bags at the bottom of that canal but the police haven&#8217;t been able to identify them. The killers remain at large. 

The best scenario the police can come up with is &#8220;The violence comes as the ultra-violent Zetas gang battles the Sinaloa Cartel over billion-dollar drug trafficking routes up the coast into the United States.&#8221;

Some people think that legalizing drugs in the America will end the violence but I think it will escalate the violence. The drug cartels won&#8217;t take it lying down and they&#8217;ll act out in the U.S. the same way their doing in Mexico. I don&#8217;t think anyone wants to see young adults and children slaughter because they stepped on the Drug cartels toes. 



*SOURCE:*

Two Mexican journalists found dismembered in eastern Mexico
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/05/03/us-mexico-attacks-idUSBRE8421GS20120503

Mexico: Missing journalist Yolanda Ordaz found killed
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-14305364

Gunmen in Mexico kill crime journalist Lopez Velasco
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-13853748


----------



## HUGGY

*Fresh decapitations  Acapulco*

I like my decapitations "fresh".  Doesn't everyone?


----------



## Wolfmoon

*7 Dismember bodies found today and 17 bodies found Monday on the Same Stretch of Highway in Beautiful Western Mexico! Tourist Welcome!!*

Saturday, September 22, 2012

In my opinion,

*MORELIA, MEXICO &#8211;* Hot off the presses authorities say they found 7 gruesome dismembered bodies in the bed of a pickup this morning on a state highway just east of Lake Chapala. The bodies had been burned to a crisp, crunchy style. It&#8217;s unknown if they were bagged up.

It must be a popular area because police say on the same highway 12 miles away they found 17 bodies on Monday, September 17, 2012. Oh, I get it 17 bodies on the 17th day, very clever.



*SOURCE: *

*7 bodies found along highway in Mexico *
http://seattletimes.com/html/nationworld/2019231671_apltdrugwarmexico.html?syndication=rss

They're a Gentle People... Very loving.

.


----------



## Wolfmoon

*2 severed heads found in Mexican capital*
http://www.cnn.com/2011/10/03/world/americas/mexico-decapitated-heads/index.html

Monday, October 3, 2012

The drug gang called "The Hand with Eyes" fest up to leaving 2 human heads in a car with a long letter near Mexico City! 

*MEXICO CITY, MEXICO -- *Authorities found two severed heads in a vehicle along a highway in Mexico City on Monday morning. The city's attorney general said this about the letter: "It ends saying that the territory of 'The Hand with Eyes' is so extensive that it has reached the metropolitan area and hasn't disappeared."

In August the Mexican police arrested the gangs leader *Oscar Osvaldo Garcia* who is called the 'The Hand with Eyes'. 

The two people who were decapitated have not been identified as of yet.

*The new tourism slogan is "Mexico is Sooo, Beautiful You'll Lose Your Head over It!"*

Last week authorities in the beach resort city of Acapulco made a similar discovery, finding five severed human heads inside a small wooden crate. How quaint.

Eric Olson, a security expert at the Mexico Institute of the Woodrow Wilson International Center for Scholars in Washington said, "It hasn't exploded the way it has (elsewhere). There's always that fear of that happening, because there's nothing to guarantee that it won't."

YIKES!

.


----------



## Wolfmoon

*MAN BEHEADED IN BEAUTIFUL ARIZONA!*

Police found a man stabbed and Decapitated just 40 miles south of Phoenix, Arizona. He was living in an apartment complex where the illegal aliens stack themselves into 20 per apartment. (The slumlord must be so proud.) An illegal alien living in the complex has been arrested for the gruesome killing. 

*CHANDLER, ARIZONA -- **Crisantos Moroyoqui*, 36 was arrested on suspicion of second-degree murder and hindering prosecution. When they found Moroyoqui he was covered in blood from head to toe and the police found his bloody foots prints from the victim&#8217;s apartment to his apartment. (Clue ya think) He gave the police a phony ID and they took him in. Moroyoqui has exercised his right to remain silent. (Until the ACLU shows up.)

According to neighbors and residents they were drinking along with 3 other men who participated in the decapitation and stabbing. The man was beheaded in between 4:30 a.m. and 5:30 a.m. and left on the kitchen floor in a pool of his own blood bleeding worse than a stuck pig. Then the three other men took off in a 2003 red Ford Expedition with California license plate 6FWR784.

The Three other bad hombres are armed and dangerous: (Ya think, I guess they say that because they'll cut your head off if you get into their way!)

1. *Juan Campos Morales Aguilar, also known as Asai. *He is about 5 feet, 10 inches tall, 220 pounds, and has short dark hair and a thin mustache. He was last seen wearing a black shirt, a white T-shirt and jeans. 

2. *Jose David Castro Reyes, 25*. He is about 5 feet 10 inches tall, is clean-shaven and has short hair. He was wearing jeans, a white shirt and a white T-shirt.

3. The third suspect is known only as *El Joto*. He is about 5 feet, 3 inches tall, with short, spiked black hair and a goatee. He was wearing a white T-shirt, a black pattern shirt and Levis. 

If anyone has any information on them they&#8217;re encouraged to call authorities.

Maricopa County Sheriff&#8217;s Office:
*Phone:* (602) 876-1801 *Fax:* (602) 258-2081



*SOURCE:*

*1 arrested, 3 sought in beheading in Chandler*

http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/local/articles/2010/10/12/20101012beheaded1012.html

.


----------



## HUGGY

*Fresh decapitations  Acapulco, Tourist Welcome! *

Are you sure they are fresh?  We were told in the travel guide that the decapitations in Acapulco were always fresh.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Do you think the decapitator's have the internet and they get a charge whenever they read about their handy work online?

.


----------



## 4Horsemen

Wolfmoon said:


> One thing I'm learning about the Mexican culture is that they're a very cruel culture. The men are cruel to their animals and cruel to their women & children and they're ruthless to their enemies.
> 
> They enjoy blood sport. I read in the L.A. Times once where the drug cartel enjoy putting people in a 55 gallon barrel drum filled with
> flammable fluids. They put a car tire around their victims neck and then they set them on fire. They drink Tequila, smoke dope, joke and party and even making bets while watching their victim(s) burn up alive.
> 
> .



It comes from the worship of Dios DeMuerta. Goddess of the Dead. they worship that shit and thus need blood sacrifices to appease their God for power and strength. 

the are total Demons now and have no souls. 

the Navy Seals should go down there and wipe out their leaders and the rest will dissapate.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Six strangled, one decapitated in Mexican resort of Cancun

http://nworeport.wordpress.com/2013/04/14/six-strangled-one-decapitated-in-mexican-resort-of-cancun/

April, 14, 2013

CANCUN, Mexico (Reuters)  Six people were strangled to death and one decapitated in the southern Mexican tourist resort of Cancun on Sunday, the states deputy attorney general said, in the latest mass killing to strike the city in the last few weeks. The bodies that were found in a shack were five men and two women

Last month six people died and five were injured after two men opened fire in a bar on the outskirts of Cancun. In a separate incident, police on Sunday found the body of another man in Cancun who had been gagged, bound and wrapped in sheets.


----------



## Wolfmoon

*Human remains found in dumpster at Phoenix apartments*

*http://www.myfoxphoenix.com/story/21975140/2013/04/14/human-remains-found-in-dumpster-at-phoenix-apartments*

_Apr 14, 2013_

PHOENIX, ARIZONA - Police confirm human remains were found in the dumpster around 8:30 a.m. Those living at the apartments say someone saw a car drop off the garbage bags (2) around 7 or 7:30 a.m.

A resident arrived home Sunday morning to find crime scene tape cornering off a dumpster at the back of the Desert Villa Apartments on 25th Street and Cave Creek Road. Police aren't saying if they have suspect information. A neighbor thinks the killer was trying to send a message. Witnesses told FOX 10, there were an unusual amount of flies by the dumpster and when they looked in, they saw a body part sticking out of a garbage bag.  Who wants to bet this is the drug cartels work?

COMING TO YOUR TOWN SOON!  but they work cheap!


----------



## waltky

Stores ransacked after two deadly storms struck Mexico...

*Acapulco hit by looting as tourists airlifted*
_Thu, Sep 19, 2013 - Mexican military and commercial flights airlifted hundreds of tourists stranded in the flooded resort of Acapulco on Tuesday, where thousands of looters ransacked stores after two deadly storms struck the country._


> The official death toll rose to 47 after the tropical storms, Ingrid and Manuel, swamped large swaths of Mexico during a three-day holiday weekend, sparking landslides and causing rivers to overflow in several states.  Several regions were still being battered by heavy rains and floods. While Ingrid dissipated after hitting the east coast on Monday, the US National Hurricane Center said Manuel regenerated as a tropical depression south of the Baja California Peninsula.  Officials said 40,000 Mexican and foreign tourists were marooned in Acapulco hotels after landslides blocked the two main highways out of the Pacific city, while knee-high dark water covered the airports terminal, cutting off the picturesque resort city of 680,000 people.
> 
> Back in town, thousands of looters streamed out of the Costco wholesale store in the exclusive Diamante district, wading out of the flooded store with food, televisions and even fridges, while soldiers and federal police looked on, correspondents said.  We are taking food to our children, theres nothing to eat, a woman hauling away grocery bags said.  Other looters broke glass doors to enter shops in two malls, snatching home appliances and mattresses.  We cant stop them. We are in a serious emergency situation, a soldier said, declining to give his name.  Meanwhile, tourists and residents formed huge lines to buy food at the three supermarkets that remained open.
> 
> Mexican Interior Minister Miguel Angel Osorio Chong warned it would take two to three days to reopen the two highways out of Acapulco, which lies in the hard-hit southwestern state of Guerrero.  The airport terminal remained closed, but passengers were driven directly to the runway from a concert hall turned into a shelter and operations center for the airport.  The military, and the Aeromexico and Interjet airlines began to fly people to Mexico City. Mexican Transport Minister Gerardo Ruiz Esparza said about 600 people had been flown out so far.
> 
> Interjet president Miguel Aleman Magnani said flying into Acapulco was complicated, because the radar was out and there were few dry spots on the runway.  Its all visual  like in the old days, he told radio station Formula.  Aeromexico said it planned to fly 2,000 people out by yesterday.  About 2,000 people were being sheltered at the World Imperial Forum, where tourists lined up at an improvised airline counter, luggage in hand, hoping to get on a flight. Another 1,000 people were taking refuge in a convention center.  The airlines were transporting people with prior reservations first. Aeromexico was charging US$115 and Interjet US$77 for new tickets.
> 
> MORE


----------



## bianco

Wolfmoon said:


> There are more beheading in Mexico than there are in the Middle East.
> 
> 5 decapitated bodies found in Acapulco
> 
> August 20, 2011
> 
> At a Sams Club _(like Walmart/Costco)_ in Acapulco Mexico authorities found 2 decapitated bodies their faces and hair had been scalped and the bodies were cut up into about 2 dozen pieces and certain parts were stuffed in a womans purse.
> 
> On Saturday 3 more decapitated bodies were found in a car less than a 1000 feet from the same Sams Club. They say one of the victims was woman, I wonder if it was her purse they used. The corpus heads were not with the bodies. Some gas station owners closed their stations in protest.



Won't it be 'fun' when America becomes 'Mexico'.


----------



## waltky

Mexico police attacked in Acapulco...

*Mexico police under gun attack in Acapulco*
_Mon, 25 Apr 2016 - Police officers come under attack in a two-hour gunfight in the Mexican city of Acapulco._


> Several gunmen attacked a hotel where officers stay, in the tourist area Las Playas on Sunday evening.  Dozens of people had to shelter in shops while shooting continued, until after 23:00 local time (04:00 GMT).  One suspected gunman was killed when police returned fire. Officers then chased other gunmen through the streets before securing the area.  At the same time, a separate group of gunmen attacked a federal police base in the city.  Mexico's federal authorities have called an emergency meeting with the local authorities to discuss the incident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man in helmet and bulletproof holds machine gun in air; it's night time; the black vest contrasts with his white short sleeved T shirt​
> Guerrero state Governor Hector Astudillo Flores told Imagen radio that the gang members were taking revenge for the arrest of their leader, last Friday.  Freddy del Valle Berdel, known as "The Donkey," is the presumed leader of the Beltran Leyva drug cartel in Acapulco.  "We have information that this is a retaliation for his detention. It was the federal police who arrested him and the attack was against federal police officers," said Mr Astudillo.
> 
> Some universities in Acapulco have cancelled classes for Monday but local media (link in Spanish) report that according to education authorities, schools will still be open.  The US department of state has warned American consular staff not to travel to Acapulco, saying that Guerrero was the most violent state in Mexico in 2015.  Tens of thousands of people have died in drug-related violence in Mexico in the past decade.
> 
> Mexico police under gun attack in Acapulco - BBC News


----------



## waltky

Can't say ya weren't warned...




*Police, soldiers swarm Mexico's Acapulco, killings continue*
_May 22,`16 -- Along with beach towels or sandals, there's a new popular beach accessory that says a lot about the violence gripping this once-glamorous resort: a small black leather tote hanging from the neck or shoulders of some men. It's not a man-bag, exactly; it holds a small pistol._


> "When I saw you guys standing outside my office, I almost went for my bag," said one businessman who lives in terror after getting death threats and extortion demands by criminal gangs at his office four blocks from the water. "I'm in fear for my life."  Death can strike anywhere in Acapulco these days: A sarong vendor was slain on the beach in January by a gunman who escaped on a Jet Ski. Another man was gunned down while enjoying a beer at a seaside restaurant. In the hillside slums that ring the city, a 15-year-old girl's body was found chopped into pieces and wrapped in a blanket, her severed head in a bucket nearby with a hand-lettered sign from a drug gang.  The upsurge in killings has made Acapulco one of Mexico's most violent places, scaring away what international tourism remained and recently prompting the U.S. government to bar its employees from traveling here for any reason.
> 
> In response, Mexico has lined the city's coastal boulevard with heavily armed police and soldiers, turning Acapulco into a high-profile test case for a security strategy that the government has used elsewhere: When homicides spike, flood the area with troops.  Today it's almost easier to find a truck full of soldiers, a federal policeman or a gaggle of local tourist cops than it is to find a taxi along the "costera," the seaside boulevard that runs through the hotel zone. Marines patrol the beach, while federal police watch over the breakwaters.  "This area has been made bulletproof," Guerrero state prosecutor Xavier Olea said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A taxi drives past the Cuauhtemoc Housing Unit and a municipal sign with a message that reads in Spanish; "Building the new Acapulco" in Acapulco, Mexico. The city's latest wave of killings began April 24, when bursts of gunfire broke out along the coastal boulevard. The murder rate in this city of 800,000 hit 146 per 100,000 inhabitants in 2012. It has since fallen to about 112 per 100,000, but that remains far higher than nationwide levels.​
> Except it hasn't. A week after AP reporters visited, gunmen shot to death three young men in broad daylight two blocks away from the restaurant; two of their bullet-ridden bodies lay on the concrete just off the beach, and one bled out on the sand. Two were waiters, and the third a roving coconut oil vendor.  On a recent day, farther down the beach, another black bag hung around the neck of a man nicknamed "the lieutenant." He works as a bodyguard for a man with underworld connections who agreed to meet near an open-air restaurant to discuss the security situation. He spoke on condition of anonymity to avoid being targeted by rivals or authorities.  "There are 300 paid killers on the costera," the underworld figure said, gesturing expansively over plates of fried fish and shrimp. At least one other bodyguard was nearby. "A decent killer makes about 5,000 pesos ($275) a week."
> 
> Experts say Acapulco shows the limitations of the government's security strategy. Federal police, almost none of whom are from the city, quickly get lost once they leave the coastal boulevard and ascend into twisting, hillside neighborhoods. Their heavy weapons are ill-suited to urban policing, and they're hampered as well by Mexico's unwieldy judicial system and a lack of investigative training.  Last week two men were shot and wounded on the street a block from the popular Caleta beach. Police showed up, but when no ambulance arrived, relatives or friends simply bundled the men into private vehicles to take them to the hospital. Police marked spent shell casings with cut-off plastic soda bottles, but there was no sign of any in-depth investigation.  "It's the same problem in Guerrero, the same problem in Tamaulipas, in Michoacan," security analyst Alejandro Hope said, referring to three states where homicides have spiked. "Suddenly there's an emergency, they send troops to where the problem is and in the short term crime drops. But then there is an emergency somewhere else, and then the troops have to leave, and they have not developed local law-enforcement capacity."
> 
> MORE


----------



## waltky

Dead people litter the streets of Acapulco...





*In hot Acapulco, too many bodies in morgue's fridges*
_Jul 20, 2016 - Morgue workers lift a dismembered male body dumped on the street of a poor Acapulco neighborhood in broad daylight, then pick up his severed leg and a bag containing his head._


> Placing the body parts in the back of a van, they drive away to the Mexican Pacific resort's only coroner's office, overflowing with scores of unidentified and unclaimed corpses.  Back inside the morgue's cold chambers, bodies lie in pairs side by side on shelves meant to hold just one -- grim evidence of the drug cartel-related killings swamping the authorities in Mexico's murder capital.  Officials granted AFP journalists a rare visit last week, when a worker opened a set of refrigerator doors to reveal the bodies inside.  Grey body bags cover most of them, however, bare feet stick out on one shelf. A red bag is marked "fetus." A cockroach scurries along the bottom of a fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers stand guard along a street during an operation to help increase security and prevent violence in Acapulco, Mexico​
> There are 174 bodies in all inside the five chambers, with a capacity meant for 95. Three have languished here since 2012. And there are no signs the number of new arrivals will drop despite the government's effort to combat the country's drug gangs.  Flies buzz around the three autopsy tables and the stench of death hangs in the warm air half an hour after another decapitated body has been examined.  The morgue -- which employs 10 doctors -- is "saturated because of the issue of violence and the bodies are not claimed," says Carlos de la Pena, head of Guerrero state's health department, which oversees the region's three overcrowded morgues.
> 
> - Daily deaths -
> 
> A total of 902 people were murdered last year in this once-glamorous city, and another 461 in the first half of this year, according to official figures.  Among a population of more than 800,000, that's a rate of 111 murders per 100,000 inhabitants in 2015, making Acapulco one of the world's most violent cities outside war zones.  The fridges contain the corpses of 53 murder victims and the bones of 16 others found in clandestine graves or remote parts of the city. The rest are natural deaths, accident victims and remains from a crematorium that closed last year.  Most bodies that pass through the morgue are claimed.  However, "there are relatives who know the bodies are here but they don't claim them," the morgue's coordinator Carlos Estrada says. "We don't know why."  Estrada, 61, says the morgue handled two to three bodies, mostly accidents, per day 20 years ago. Now it's three to five, mostly murders.  "It's shocking because many times, we work on a body that's unknown," he says. "But it's a job that has to be done."  Officials are waiting for investigators to finish a backlog of paperwork to begin burying the unclaimed corpses in two months.
> 
> The bodies are continuing to pile up despite the deployment of thousands of soldiers and police on the streets and beaches.  At least 10 murders were reported during AFP's five-day visit last week.  A woman was killed near the morgue. Two more people died in a drive-by shooting at a strip bar. Another three decapitated bodies were found.  "I've had shifts where I've had six, seven, eight bodies," says Jose Esteban Anzastiga, a morgue van driver.  Some 95 percent of Acapulco's murders are linked to gang conflicts, Guerrero state's security spokesman Roberto Alvarez said.  The main groups battling for control of the local drug trade are the Beltran Leyva gang and the Independent Cartel of Acapulco, he added. Both are also plagued by internecine struggles.  Troops are not enough to solve the "security crisis" in Acapulco, he acknowledged, saying the economy has to improve and that people must participate by reporting crimes.
> 
> *- 'The rhythm of fear' -*


----------

